# 27 Tableeghi Jamaat members test positive for coronavirus



## M. Sarmad

*27 Tableeghi Jamaat members test positive for coronavirus*
*Imran Gabol | Fareedullah Chaudhry Updated March 30, 2020*
*




*

*LAHORE/LAYYAH: Some 27 members of Tableeghi Jamaat out of 35 screened at the Tableeghi Markaz in Raiwind tested positive for coronavirus on Sunday while another member of the religious outfit put in a quarantine in Layyah stabbed and injured a police officer in a bid to escape.
*
Around 1,200 people, including over 500 foreigners, were attending the five-day congregation before leaving for three-day, 40-day or four-month preaching missions. They are camped in an open space adjacent to the Markaz.

Earlier, Punjab government officials had requested the organisers to postpone the congregation in view of the virus threat, but they did not pay any heed to it. But when the organisers had a change of heart and stopped the congregation four days ago, the government-announced lockdown had come into effect with no transport and air services available to take them home.

The station house officer (SHO) was injured in Layyah when the Tableeghi Jamaat member attacked him with a knife in an attempt to escape. Later, the police and district administration approached the organisers and with their permission cordoned off the Markaz and no one was allowed to enter or leave the place for the last three days.


On Saturday, the Royal Thai Embassy in Islamabad, through the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, contacted the authorities to evacuate their 50 citizens from the Tableeghi Markaz. The health department conducted screening of the Thai citizens who tested negative for the virus. They were shifted to Islamabad from where they were flown to their country by a private jet.

Lahore Deputy Commissioner Daanish Afzaal told Dawn that they had sealed the Markaz three days ago and started conducting screening of the people there. He said the health authorities had so far screened 35 members residing at the Markaz and alarmingly 27 tested positive for coronavirus. “We are also setting up a quarantine at the Markaz and if the number of patients increases they would be shifted to the Kala Shah Kaku quarantine centre,” Mr Afzaal said.

He said the suspected persons would be self-isolated at Kala Shah Kaku and those who tested positive for coronavirus would be shifted to a field hospital at Expo Centre in Johar Town.

The Layyah administration had gathered all the Tableeghi teams on preaching missions in the district and declared the local Markaz a quarantine centre housing 235 people.

On Sunday, police were informed that some people were trying to escape from the centre. When SHO Mohammad Ashraf Maakhi reached the spot with a team, a Tableeghi Jamaat member stabbed him and escaped.

Police spokesperson sub-inspector Nadeem said the SHO sustained injuries and was shifted to the DHQ Hospital in Layyah, where his condition was stated to be stable.

Police later apprehended the accused from Swabi district in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

_Published in Dawn, March 30th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat 

Expected better from them as compared to zaireen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen


Why? Both sets of groups are humans and suffer from the same flaws.

In the US many Churches (including some Mega Churches) and conservative/christian colleges are refusing to end religious services and student attendance.

In Pakistan, sections of Sunni & Shia are still attending mosque congregations and not following quarantine protocols.

This problem of people not following government instructions exist across most of the world and across every community/demographic group, except where autocratic governments can just shut down whatever they feel like and prevent public outrage by also controlling traditional and social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Big Tank said:


> Shia Zaireen


Imagine if these guys had been Shia. This thread would have attracted Iranphobes like shit attracts flies,

@BATMAN @PaklovesTurkiye etc

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> In Pakistan, sections of Sunni & Shia are still attending mosque congregations and not following quarantine protocols.


Very Very less as compared to normal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why?



Because their leadership like Molana Tariq Jameel had been more cooperative with the government as compared to others

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## monitor

Tablighi Jamaat need to stop their dawat at this moment . they have to right to spreading virus .


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Very Very less as compared to normal


I agree, which is an improvement. And the improvement is across the board for all communities in my view. It's by no means perfect though.

The point is that lets not use isolated incidents to attack entire communities. As Muslims you would think this would be one lesson we would have absorbed completely, given how all Muslims were attacked, abused and vilified over terrorist groups operating in the name of Islam.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Areesh said:


> Because their leadership like Molana Tariq Jameel had been more cooperative with the government as compared to others


Tariq jameel is one person with one sect.


----------



## Areesh

Indus Pakistan said:


> Imagine if these guys had been Shia. This thread would have attracted Iranphobes like shit attracts flies,
> 
> @BATMAN @PaklovesTurkiye etc



I actually laugh when you accuse others of sectarianism

You hate other Pakistanis because of their facial color or their race. Banned dozens of time for your racism. Lost your think tank title because of that racism

Aur yahan lecture dai raha hai sectarianism par

Lanat

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why? Both sets of groups are humans and suffer from the same flaws.
> 
> In the US many Churches (including some Mega Churches) and conservative/christian colleges are refusing to end religious services and student attendance.
> 
> In Pakistan, sections of Sunni & Shia are still attending mosque congregations and not following quarantine protocols.
> 
> This problem of people not following government instructions exist across most of the world and across every community/demographic group, except where autocratic governments can just shut down whatever they feel like and prevent public outrage by also controlling traditional and social media.


Sir you need to realise that Zaireens attitude inside Quarantine is not very Good. I literally have a video where They both men and women were misbehaving with Medical Staffs and Police.

Still its not acceptable to blame Shias for actions of any country or few people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Tariq jameel is one person with one sect.



All TJ guys follow him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

monitor said:


> Tablighi Jamaat need to stop their dawat at this moment . they have to right to spreading virus .


Tableeghi Jammat needs to stop, Sunni & Shia congregations in Mosques and processions need to stop. 

People who have entered Pakistan from Iran, GCC, US, Europe etc all need to take the necessary precautions and isolate themselves based on government guidelines. 

People who have not traveled need to take the necessary precautions and isolate themselves per government guidelines.

EVERY Pakistani has a role to play in helping weather this crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Areesh said:


> All TJ guys follow him


Dude their are dozens of other dickhead maulanas with their own followings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

just use Pakistanis . dnt talk about sect . it would divide us instead of unite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Dude their are dozens of other dickhead maulanas with their own followings.



I know TJ very well

They all follow him. Government actually didn't manage this issue well. TJ would have closed their markaz much earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Perhaps, these people will now understand, after getting screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Sir you need to realise that Zaireens attitude inside Quarantine is not very Good. I literally have a video where They both men and women were misbehaving with Medical Staffs and Police.


Is it worse than the behavior of lawyers at the hospital in Lahore a few months ago? Is it worse than the behavior of some members of the Young Doctors Association when PTI introduced health sector reforms? My point is that the Pakistani nation, regardless of sect or ethnicity, has this tendency to ignore the rule of law and engage in 'torr phorr' when they get upset.

And if you're referring to the Zaireen in the housing colony in Sindh, given that the Sindh government is the one organizing/running that quarantine facility, my first question would be to understand what exactly the people are protesting about. Knowing the Sindh government, it is highly likely that the people have been shoved in there without ensuring proper provision of water, food, medication and other essentials.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

Meanwhile Iran is ready to f*ck whole region once again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244292391785369601
I know I would be called a sectarian for this. But yeah this is still happening

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Areesh said:


> I know TJ very well
> 
> They all follow him. Government actually didn't manage this issue well. TJ would have closed their markaz much earlier


Dude you arent getting my point. There are others maulanas too. Like fazal ur rehman and entire JUI is also made up of maulanas. In my city all mosques follow JUI no Tariq Jameel, they are extremely against him. 
Followers of TJ will close shops but what about others???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Meanwhile Iran is ready to f*ck whole region once again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244292391785369601
> I know I would be called a sectarian for this. But yeah this is still happening


First off, need to verify that the information in the tweet is actually true.

Second, IF the tweet is true, how exactly are Pakistanis visiting Iran if the border is closed? Were these pilgrims already in Iran before the border closure? Who is letting the pilgrims through on the Pakistani side if these are new pilgrims?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Dude you arent getting my point. There are others maulanas too. Like fazal ur rehman and entire JUI is also made up of maulanas. In my city all mosques follow JUI no Tariq Jameel, they are extremely against him.
> Followers of TJ will close shops but what about others???



I am talking about TJ since the thread is about TJ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Tableeghi Jammat needs to stop, Sunni & Shia congregations in Mosques and processions need to stop.
> 
> People who have entered Pakistan from Iran, GCC, US, Europe etc all need to take the necessary precautions and isolate themselves based on government guidelines.
> 
> People who have not traveled need to take the necessary precautions and isolate themselves per government guidelines.
> 
> EVERY Pakistani has a role to play in helping weather this crisis.



Right . at this moment only way to stop corona virus pandemic is stopping any kind of public congregations religious social or political.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> First off, need to verify that the information in the tweet is actually true.
> 
> Second, IF the tweet is true, how exactly are Pakistanis visiting Iran if the border is closed? Were these pilgrims already in Iran before the border closure? Who is letting the pilgrims through on the Pakistani side if these are new pilgrims?



People are still visiting Iran

I read a local channel news about it few days ago

Would share it again when I find it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Because their leadership like Molana Tariq Jameel had been more cooperative with the government as compared to others


Doesn't matter if the leadership is cooperative - people will do what they want. And most sects in Islam don't have a central single leadership like the Pope for Catholicism.


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Doesn't matter if the leadership is cooperative - people will do what they want. And most sects in Islam don't have a central single leadership like the Pope for Catholicism.



TJ is pretty much an organized group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen



'Zaireen' or 'religious tourists' are unrelated people/groups of people with no (central) coordination between them.

Tableeghi Jamaat , OTOH, is an organization. It was much easier for them to follow the govt. instructions as a group(s), but they chose not to. 

So, yes, expected better from the Tableeghi Jamaat which has a lot of supposedly educated cadres ... What they have done is really extremely disappointing, and scary..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> 'Zaireen' or 'religious tourists' are unrelated people/groups of people with no (central) coordination between them.
> 
> Tableeghi Jamaat , OTOH, is an organization. It was much easier for them to follow the govt. instructions as a group(s), but they chose not to.
> 
> So, yes, expected better from the Tableeghi Jamaat which has a lot of supposedly educated cadres ... What they have done is really extremely disappointing, and scary..



I said the same above

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> People are still visiting Iran
> 
> I read a local channel news about it few days ago
> 
> Would share it again when I find it


That is really messed up if true. I honestly have no clue why anyone in the government would allow this deliberately. 

Some people have blamed Zulfi Bukhari, because they think he is Shia (I have no clue if he is or not) but why on earth would he (or anyone else in the GoP) have any interest in sending more pilgrims to Iran when we're struggling in containing the epidemic at home?

Are these people going to Iran illegally?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> *People are still visiting Iran*
> 
> I read a local channel news about it few days ago
> 
> Would share it again when I find it



Please do share your source
This simply isn't possible



Brass Knuckles said:


> Difference between zaireen and tableeghi jamat is zaireen came from another country and brought Corona with them. But most of these tableeghis didn't even left their provinces. Those people who came from other countries are responsible for the spread of Corona



A lot of tableeghis have come from foreign countries .. We still have Tableeghi groups stuck in foreign countries .. A video of Pakistani Tableeghis stuck in Sudan went viral yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> That is really messed up if true. I honestly have no clue why anyone in the government would allow this deliberately.
> 
> Some people have blamed Zulfi Bukhari, because they think he is Shia (I have no clue if he is or not) but why on earth would he (or anyone else in the GoP) have any interest in sending more pilgrims to Iran when we're struggling in containing the epidemic at home?
> 
> Are these people going to Iran illegally?



Some are saying that these people left their own countries before the first case of corona appeared in Pakistan (Mid February)

But the fact is Iranian shrines are still open and Iranian government is still allowing people to visit those shrines after little bit of sanitation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Please do share your source
> This simply isn't possible



All on social media. ARY was also reporting people visiting Iran yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

M. Sarmad said:


> Around 1,200 people, including over 500 foreigners, were attending the five-day congregation


What? Another gathering?



M. Sarmad said:


> Punjab government officials had requested the organisers to postpone the congregation in view of the virus threat, but they did not pay any heed to it


Wtf is wrong with these people?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> But the fact is Iranian shrines are still open and Iranian government is still allowing people to visit those shrines after little bit of sanitation


As I posted in another thread, the Iranian regime's response to the epidemic has been disastrous. Some reports and analysis suggests that the infection and death rates in Iran may be twice as much as are being reported officially.

If the Iranian government isn't acting responsibly towards its own citizens, we can't expect them to act responsibly towards foreigners in Iran. The only option for Pakistan here is for the GoP to continue focusing on testing and quarantine facilities near the border in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Big Tank

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> That is really messed up if true. I honestly have no clue why anyone in the government would allow this deliberately.
> 
> Some people have blamed Zulfi Bukhari, because they think he is Shia (I have no clue if he is or not) but why on earth would he (or anyone else in the GoP) have any interest in sending more pilgrims to Iran when we're struggling in containing the epidemic at home?
> 
> Are these people going to Iran illegally?



This is an old video and stupid propaganda. IRGC is not stupid to bring Pakistani Zaireen for ziarah amidst Iran suffering from Corona. There is a limit to hatred and some people will do anything to make hatred. No one ever goes to Iran via illegal route for Ziarat. For god sake brothers, they carry families, women and children. All of them either use bus routes via Taftan or the Air route.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

@Areesh 

This thread is not about Zaireen or Iran
It's about the members of Tableeghi Jamaat testing covid-19 positive at home, and it will have some very serious ramifications across the country



Brass Knuckles said:


> But these tableeghis didn't come from outside



Tableeghis have already exported covid-19 to Gaza .. No reason to believe they didn't import it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Big Tank said:


> This is an old video and stupid propaganda. IRGC is not stupid to bring Pakistani Zaireen for ziarah amidst Iran suffering from Corona. There is a limit to hatred and people like Areesh will do anything to make hatred. No one ever goes to Iran via illegal route for Ziarat. For god sake brothers, they carry families, women and children. All of them either use bus routes via Taftan or the Air route.


I agree - I said earlier that the report needed to be verified. A twitter account is not credible on its own. My questions were meant to be rhetorical rather than suggest that I agreed with the claims posted by Areesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> All on social media. ARY was also reporting people visiting Iran yesterday



Nothing like that on ARY .. And if you are referring to Hamid Mir's tweet, do let me know, I will tell you what's wrong with his rant


----------



## Big Tank

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> As I posted in another thread, the Iranian regime's response to the epidemic has been disastrous. Some reports and analysis suggests that the infection and death rates in Iran may be twice as much as are being reported officially.
> 
> If the Iranian government isn't acting responsibly towards its own citizens, we can't expect them to act responsibly towards foreigners in Iran. The only option for Pakistan here is for the GoP to continue focusing on testing and quarantine facilities near the border in Balochistan.



He is lying since always. Iranian shines were closed already from March 17. These people should be ashamed of their existence for spreading lies just for their satisfaction of sectarian hatred. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/iranian-police-shrines-coronavirus

https://www.wsj.com/articles/irania...oly-sites-closed-amid-coronavirus-11584460895

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-03/17/c_138884857.htm

https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...s-shrines-closing-coronavirus-opposition.html

https://www.aa.com.tr/en/health/covid-19-irans-holiest-sites-closing-to-visitors/1768192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Big Tank said:


> He is lying since always. Iranian shines were closed already from March 17. These people should be ashamed of their existence for spreading lies just for their satisfaction of sectarian hatred.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/iranian-police-shrines-coronavirus
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/irania...oly-sites-closed-amid-coronavirus-11584460895
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-03/17/c_138884857.htm
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...s-shrines-closing-coronavirus-opposition.html
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/health/covid-19-irans-holiest-sites-closing-to-visitors/1768192


OK, thanks for pointing that out & correcting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Brass Knuckles said:


> Acha theek ha they are responsible for the spread of virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

Regarding Areesh's claim that all the tableeghis follow TJ.

No they don't. This is funny but despite being a Shia, I've been with the Tableeghi Jamat for a while, (as my friend invited me and I was glad to meet the deobandi brothers to give a positive message). 

During those 6 days, I faced massive sectarianism (they didn't know I was a shia). And yet, discussions about Shias being stupid and kafir were normal. Many Tableeghis do side with the banned Sipah e Sahaba if you ask them. TJ is a man of peace and harmony. Tableeghi Jamat had its links with Al Qaeda as well. Not all but there are many people, they've millions of followers and you can't just answer for everyone. Many of them are from rural districts having no education about the religion either. They're there to learn. 

Mosque near my previous house was being run by the Tableeghis and every Muharram was painful, since they'd lash out at Shias during their friday sermons. I've seen good Tableeghis, and I've seen bad Tableeghis. And some Tableeghis hate TJ for being so soft on others.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

@Brass Knuckles @M. Sarmad 

Can we please agree that the spread of coronavirus is not due to any one community but a combination of factors and poor cooperation with government directions by Pakistanis across the board?

I would really like the conversation on the forum to shift from blaming any one particular group in totality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> @Brass Knuckles @M. Sarmad
> 
> Can we please agree that the spread of coronavirus is not due to any one community but a combination of factors and poor cooperation with government directions by Pakistanis across the board?
> 
> I would really like the conversation on the forum to shift from blaming any one particular group in totality.



Of course it's not due to any one community
But those who claim so have to be replied in kind


----------



## SIPRA

M. Sarmad said:


>



Agar moarrukh bacha tau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aryadravida

Indus Pakistan said:


> Imagine if these guys had been Shia. This thread would have attracted Iranphobes like shit attracts flies,
> 
> @BATMAN @PaklovesTurkiye etc


and these sunnis cry when they face the perceived discrimination from non muslims...even in india many muslims have contracted corona after visiting a jamaat in nizamuddin and i am pretty sure hindus will blame these muslims for corona in india.
when you can blame shias for corona in pakistan,whats wrong if hindus blame sunnis in india for local transmission?
on a side note,personally i feel its wrong to attend gatherings at this sensitive times(irrespective of religions)


----------



## M. Sarmad

SIPRA said:


> Agar moarrukh bacha tau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

From Last few week every where hate against Shias 
Here in pdf few members are allowed to do it so need to answer them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

These tableegi are from different countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

This one came from saudi due to him 46 members of his family got coronavirus


----------



## mosu

Another gem


----------



## mosu

And all deaths which happened in Pakistan due to coronavirus are of those people who came from UK Saudi and spain


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


>



Moarrakh is barai main kia likhai ga?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244363017896300548

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244295911519461378

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mosu

Main reason of local transmission


----------



## mosu

‏کراچی کے کیسز میں 1 اٹلی، 8 شام، 6 دبئی ، 6 ایران، 1قطر، 7سعودی عرب، 6 ترکی، 5 امریکا، 2 سوئٹزرلینڈ،11 برطانیہ اور 1 عراق کا ہے، 
وزیراعلیٰ سندھ

بشکریہ ظہیر عباس


----------



## mosu

Should I post video where minster of Turkey putting blame on Saudi Arabia of spreading coronavirus in Turkey by deporting passengers?


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Moarrakh is barai main kia likhai ga?



Moarrakh agar bach gay to likhay ga k tamam mazhabi firqon k chand ahmaq laugon ne hasb e taufeeq aur hasb e istataat coronavirus ko mulk mein phailaya tha aur woh akhir tak apni hat dharmi pe qaim rahay thay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> @Areesh
> 
> This thread is not about Zaireen or Iran
> It's about the members of Tableeghi Jamaat testing covid-19 positive at home, and it will have some very serious ramifications across the country



LOL ok



M. Sarmad said:


> Moarrakh agar bach gay to likhay ga k tamam mazhabi firqon k chand ahmaq laugon ne hasb e taufeeq aur hasb e istataat coronavirus ko mulk mein phailaya tha aur woh akhir tak apni hat dharmi pe qaim rahay thay



Laikin moarriq yeh bhi likhai ga k blame aik group ka ziada tha laikin us ko doosron par shift kar dia gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Laikin moarriq yeh bhi likhai ga k blame aik group ka ziada tha laikin us ko doosron par shift kar dia gaya



Nahi bro, kisi bhi group ko kisi dosray se zeyada blame nahi kiya ja sakta
Jan bojh ker na Zaireen laay na Tableeghi bhai
Rahi baat Iran aur KSA k kirdar ki, tou woh to is se pahlay bhi pata hai sabko k kiya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Nahi bro, kisi bhi group ko kisi dosray se zeyada blame nahi kiya ja sakta
> Jan bojh ker na Zaireen laay na Tableeghi bhai
> Rahi baat Iran aur KSA k kirdar ki, tou woh to is se pahlay bhi pata hai sabko k kiya hai



Bro haqeeqat yeh hai k ziada cases zaireen k thai

Haan tableeghi jamat nai bhi maamla sahi manage nahi kai. But iran screwed Pakistan or in fact whole region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

Want to post video of cm balochistan but pdf not allowing me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Big Tank said:


> He is lying since always. Iranian shines were closed already from March 17. These people should be ashamed of their existence for spreading lies just for their satisfaction of sectarian hatred.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/iranian-police-shrines-coronavirus
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/irania...oly-sites-closed-amid-coronavirus-11584460895
> 
> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-03/17/c_138884857.htm
> 
> https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...s-shrines-closing-coronavirus-opposition.html
> 
> https://www.aa.com.tr/en/health/covid-19-irans-holiest-sites-closing-to-visitors/1768192



Didn't faithful invaded the shrine next day to open it again?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239679121380294656
Anyways it was closed very late. The mosques of Makkah and Madina were losed much earlier than these shrines

The damage was already done



aryadravida said:


> and these sunnis cry when they face the perceived discrimination from non muslims...even in india many muslims have contracted corona after visiting a jamaat in nizamuddin and i am pretty sure hindus will blame these muslims for corona in india.
> when you can blame shias for corona in pakistan,whats wrong if hindus blame sunnis in india for local transmission?
> on a side note,personally i feel its wrong to attend gatherings at this sensitive times(irrespective of religions)



Ehsan Jaffery was a shia

That didn't save him from your brothers

You are equally bigot to all

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Bro haqeeqat yeh hai k ziada cases zaireen k thai
> 
> Haan tableeghi jamat nai bhi maamla sahi manage nahi kai. But iran screwed Pakistan or in fact whole region



Bro, Tableeghi case anqareeb bahut zeyada ho jaein gay zaireen cases se... that's not a good approach number of cases pe faisla kerna .. Almost 200 countries tak phaila hai yah virus .. zaireen aur tableeghi na bhi laatay aana yah phir bhi tha Pakistan mein .. So instead of trying to blame someone, we should deal with this crisis together, as a nation, as human beings 

Rahi baat Iran ki, to Iran itself is screwed .. They are no friends of Pakistan but is muamlay mein it's pointless to blame them.. unki jagah ham bhi hotay to wohi kertay jo unhon ne kiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Bro, Tableeghi case anqareeb bahut zeyada ho jaein gay zaireen cases se... that's not a good approach number of cases pe faisla kerna .. Almost 200 countries tak phaila hai yah virus .. zaireen aur tableeghi na bhi laatay aana yah phir bhi tha Pakistan mein .. So instead of trying to blame someone, we should deal with this crisis together, as a nation, as human beings
> 
> Rahi baat Iran ki, to Iran itself is screwed .. They are no friends of Pakistan but is muamlay mein it's pointless to blame them.. unki jagah ham bhi hotay to wohi kertay jo unhon ne kiya



I am not blaming Zaireen

I am simply blaming Iran and Pakistani government

But people are trying to pin blame on TJ which is wrong. The first reported case in Pakistan was that of a zaireen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

Another one


----------



## mosu

Main reason of local transmission of virus these people going unchecked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

mosu said:


> Another one
> View attachment 619008



Foreign policy is better than daily Urdu I guess

*How an Iranian Airline Tied to Terrorism Likely Spread the Virus (and Lied About It)*

https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/03/30/mahan-air-iranian-airline-spread-coronavirus-and-lied-about-it/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mosu

So stop blaming Shias


----------



## mosu

Aresh 
Answer about pictures which I have posted


----------



## mosu

We are silent doesn't mean we can not answer against propaganda


----------



## M. Sarmad

@mosu bhai ... We've got your point, please stop posting such things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Pdf not allowing me so go search how interior minister of Turkey blaming Saudi of spreading coronavirus


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> First off, need to verify that the information in the tweet is actually true.



Another tweet posting the same video. The video is dated 28 March 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244392485226524672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

I was silent for long can not take hate anymore


M. Sarmad said:


> @mosu bhai ... We've got your point, please stop posting such things


----------



## mosu

Any words here


----------



## pak-marine

A look at these Coronavirus threads makes one wonder how chutia pakistani mentality is instead of uniting and fight this deadly virus using scientific methods the nation resorted to using sectarianism behind their respective fugly mullahs calling it a conspiracy by the other sect or religions to score brownie points .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mosu

Here another one 
See we also can post lots of things


----------



## mosu

Iran can go to hell I am not their supporter 
Stop blaming Shias like few of you doing 
Spitting hate against us
No one is angle here

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mosu

Why you guys silent now?
All answers you have iran


----------



## PakSword

Areesh said:


> Another tweet posting the same video. The video is dated 28 March 2020
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244392485226524672


That's really F'up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

PakSword said:


> That's really F'up.



It is

Bas Allah madad karai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen



There is no point blaming these poor guys who attended...Govt should arrest the organizer of the event...


----------



## mosu

Saudi return


----------



## mosu

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen


Better than zaireen


----------



## BATMAN

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen


Since this news is resonating in every other thread... it only proves, cancellation of Ijtima was a good idea, and well done by the organizers. otherwise you can imagine the scale of it.
Same time it also proves regime had poor communication with masses and that's because they them selves were largely undecided and unprepared. This request should have been made back in December, giving opportunity to foreign participants to cancel their travels.

Responsibility of virus spread lies squarely with regime, neither with zairin and neither with tablighis.
It's an invisible killer and you know the people of Pakistan well.



mosu said:


> Here another one
> See we also can post lots of things
> View attachment 619026



Every person travelling to Saudi is not Muslim, now no one knows who infect who.
Problem is more in the social behavior and culture.
Irrespective COVID-19, Pakistani mosques are factories of all sort of viruses.


----------



## mosu

Again tablegi


----------



## mosu

See

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

So you guys will still blame Shia zaireen?


----------



## M. Sarmad

mosu said:


> Again tablegi
> View attachment 619134



That's really alarming 
We aren't testing enough yet
Tableeghi Jamaat's stubbornness and foolishness has costed Pakistan dearly
It's a ticking time bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

Tableeghi jamaat should atleast act educated and aware. Because of them, many ppl are infected. In malaysia, it was also tableeghi jamaat responsible for a mega spread coz of an event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

mosu said:


> So you guys will still blame Shia zaireen?



We blame Iran

Since big f*cking* 78% cases* are from them as per our govenrment


> Speaking on the occasion, Special Assistant on National Health Services Dr Zafar Mirza said there are one thousand confirmed cases of coronavirus so far in the country. He said 78 percent cases of COVID-19 have come from Iran and only five percent of cases were locally transmitted.



https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/634666-pm-imran-khan-calls-for-holistic-approach-to-fight-corona

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SIPRA

M. Sarmad said:


> That's really alarming
> We aren't testing enough yet
> Tableeghi Jamaat's stubbornness and foolishness has costed Pakistan dearly
> It's a ticking time bomb



Ae molvi saahdiyaan jarhaan wich baen gay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> We blame Iran
> 
> Since big f*cking* 78% cases* are from them as per our govenrment
> 
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/634666-pm-imran-khan-calls-for-holistic-approach-to-fight-corona




Bro, give it a rest ... Those are old stats.. of the first 392 confirmed cases .. Now we have over 1700 .. Just because Zaireen from Iran were the first ones to be tested/suspected and others ignored, does not mean that they brought the virus to Pakistan.


"Of the 392 confirmed cases, 78% are people who have had a travel history from Iran, the special assistant said, adding that more than 3,000 people have been quarantined."

https://www.samaa.tv/news/pakistan/...s-cases-confirmed-in-pakistan-dr-zafar-mirza/

https://thenewstoday.com.pk/892-coronavirus-cases-confirmed-in-pakistan-dr-zafar-mirza/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TNT

M. Sarmad said:


>



Must be one stupid moarikh. The virus spread from multiple sources, iran, UK, saudi but majority spread coz of zaireen. The govt officials said 70℅ cases are due to zaireen. Its also common sense since the virus is widespread in iran and we have a border with iran. Now this does not mean me or anyone saying that is sectarian. What is wrong with mentality of shias here?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen


Why....a jahil is a jahil. 

These people are like sheep...whichever direction they are led they follow


----------



## BHarwana

Areesh said:


> We blame Iran
> 
> Since big f*cking* 78% cases* are from them as per our govenrment
> 
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/634666-pm-imran-khan-calls-for-holistic-approach-to-fight-corona



Our govt figures are wrong cause 78% cases were not from Iran. Zahirins have stopped coming from Iran total zahirins effected by coronavirus are 598 and total cases in Pakistan are 1600+ do the math and tell me what percentage that makes. Zahirins all went to quarantine so how did domestic spread happen? It happened because of rich that came through air ports. Screening cannot detect virus in incubation period that is what I have shouting from day one.

Also stop blaming tablighi jammat plz. It is not their fault.


----------



## TNT

@AgNoStiC MuSliM see this thread and judge it as u did previous ones. Sectarian morons like @mosu is let free to troll and crap while no mod will ban him. Would u allow anyone to post such stuff in that quantity against iran or shias???? 
I dont feel offended either but its about rules and believe me if i start replying him, very quickly he will run and whine to the mods n suddenly become a victim and blame sectarianism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

So when I am providing proof that's only zaireen not responsible of coronavirus in Pakistan I became sectarian?


T|/|T said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM see this thread and judge it as u did previous ones. Sectarian morons like @mosu is let free to troll and crap while no mod will ban him. Would u allow anyone to post such stuff in that quantity against iran or shias????
> I dont feel offended either but its about rules and believe me if i start replying him, very quickly he will run and whine to the mods n suddenly become a victim and blame sectarianism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

How many threads you guys have started and bashing Shias now I am showing you mirror I became sectarian shame on you


T|/|T said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM see this thread and judge it as u did previous ones. Sectarian morons like @mosu is let free to troll and crap while no mod will ban him. Would u allow anyone to post such stuff in that quantity against iran or shias????
> I dont feel offended either but its about rules and believe me if i start replying him, very quickly he will run and whine to the mods n suddenly become a victim and blame sectarianism.


----------



## mosu

They won't respond to your post coz you are hurting their propaganda


BHarwana said:


> Our govt figures are wrong cause 78% cases were not from Iran. Zahirins have stopped coming from Iran total zahirins effected by coronavirus are 598 and total cases in Pakistan are 1600+ do the math and tell me what percentage that makes. Zahirins all went to quarantine so how did domestic spread happen? It happened because of rich that came through air ports. Screening cannot detect virus in incubation period that is what I have shouting from day one.
> 
> Also stop blaming tablighi jammat plz. It is not their fault.


----------



## TNT

mosu said:


> How many threads you guys have started and bashing Shias now I am showing you mirror I became sectarian shame on you



No one has bashed shias, maybe you don't understand difference between shia bashing and iran bashing. If anything, ppl here were bashing iran for treating our Pakistani shias badly. Now if ur more loyal to iran then pack up and leave. Ur the real sectarian hypocrite, trolling the thread and crapping all over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

So start bashing tablighis and Saudi now more cases coming from there
Also all deaths of coronavirus in Pakistan related to Saudi returns


----------



## mosu

Every one knows who is sectarian


----------



## mosu

From few weeks you guys freely spreading hate against zaireen just today I replied I became sectarian troll who 


T|/|T said:


> No one has bashed shias, maybe ur too dumb to understand difference between shia bashing and iran bashing. If anything, ppl here were bashing iran for treating our Pakistani shias badly. Now if ur more loyal to iran then pack up and leave. Ur the real sectarian hypocrite, trolling the thread and crapping all over.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

aryadravida said:


> and these sunnis cry when they face the perceived discrimination from non muslims...even in india many muslims have contracted corona after visiting a jamaat in nizamuddin and i am pretty sure hindus will blame these muslims for corona in india.
> when you can blame shias for corona in pakistan,whats wrong if hindus blame sunnis in india for local transmission?
> on a side note,personally i feel its wrong to attend gatherings at this sensitive times(irrespective of religions)


It's human nature to find an 'other' to blame - it's one of our baser instincts I suppose. But as humans we also have the capacity to learn & improve ourselves and that is what needs to be done right now - people need to move away from blaming the 'other', whether in India or Pakistan or the West.


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Bro, give it a rest ... Those are old stats.. of the first 392 confirmed cases .. Now we have over 1700 .. Just because Zaireen from Iran were the first ones to be tested/suspected and others ignored, does not mean that they brought the virus to Pakistan.
> 
> 
> "Of the 392 confirmed cases, 78% are people who have had a travel history from Iran, the special assistant said, adding that more than 3,000 people have been quarantined."
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/news/pakistan/...s-cases-confirmed-in-pakistan-dr-zafar-mirza/
> 
> https://thenewstoday.com.pk/892-coronavirus-cases-confirmed-in-pakistan-dr-zafar-mirza/



Iran f*cked us

This is a fact. I am not going to reply more on this thread

You guys can continue bashing TJ. After all bashing wahabis or sunnis is not sectarianism

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> But people are trying to pin blame on TJ which is wrong. The first reported case in Pakistan was that of a zaireen


The first reported case in the US was of an American returning from visiting family in China. The US leads the world in COVID-19 infections - so should the world blame the Chinese for this?

I fail to understand your insistence on dragging in the Zaireen. They are a victim of circumstance in terms of Iran becoming a hot spot early one and managing their epidemic poorly. The Zaireen have no blame here. They did not go on pilgrimage to Iran with the intent of getting infected so stop blaming them in one way or another, or blaming any other group for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Who is bashing TJ?
Only providing proofs see bharwana post your figures are wrong all we saying don't just blame shia zaireen coz right now more cases coming from other countries but you guys not accepting it but put blame on us that we are sectarian 


Areesh said:


> Iran f*cked us
> 
> This is a fact. I am not going to reply more on this thread
> 
> You guys can continue bashing TJ. After all bashing wahabis or sunnis is not sectarianism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mosu

I have shown them other side of coronavirus spreading in Pakistan they can not just blame zaireen anymore so I am labelled as sectarian troll


AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The first reported case in the US was of an American returning from visiting family in China. The US leads the world in COVID-19 infections - so should the world blame the Chinese for this?
> 
> I fail to understand your insistence on dragging in the Zaireen. They are a victim of circumstance in terms of Iran becoming a hot spot early one and managing their epidemic poorly. The Zaireen have no blame here. They did not go on pilgrimage to Iran with the intent of getting infected so stop blaming them in one way or another, or blaming any other group for that matter.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

mosu said:


> I was silent for long can not take hate anymore


I understand the frustration. But the goal is to not descend to the level of others engaging in hate. Continue to be polite, rational and use logical arguments to counter misinformation and the spread of hate. If someone gets really out of hand in terms of explicit hatemongering, tag a moderator to address the post instead of being baited into personal attacks or similar hatemongering. We have had good posters banned because they couldn't control their temper.


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The first reported case in the US was of an American returning from visiting family in China. The US leads the world in COVID-19 infections - so should the world blame the Chinese for this?
> 
> I fail to understand your insistence on dragging in the Zaireen. They are a victim of circumstance in terms of Iran becoming a hot spot early one and managing their epidemic poorly. The Zaireen have no blame here. They did not go on pilgrimage to Iran with the intent of getting infected so stop blaming them in one way or another, or blaming any other group for that matter.



People even have problem with calling out Iran for its incompetency

I only mentioned Zaireen when the blame was being shifted to TJ like they are the ones responsible for all this mess

I just mentioned who started it or or who have the maximum number of cases as per Pakistani government



mosu said:


> Who is bashing TJ?
> Only providing proofs see bharwana post your figures are wrong all we saying don't just blame shia zaireen coz right now more cases coming from other countries but you guys not accepting it but put blame on us that we are sectarian



It is not me but Pakistani government who said majority of the cases came from Iran

The very first confirmed case came from Iran

But yeah TJ is responsible. Lets bash them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

T|/|T said:


> Must be one stupid moarikh. The virus spread from multiple sources, iran, UK, saudi but majority spread coz of zaireen. The govt officials said 70℅ cases are due to zaireen. Its also common sense since the virus is widespread in iran and we have a border with iran.


There is nothing wrong with your comment as it is quoted above.

Yes, the majority of the infections (so far) are from Iran because they handled the situation poorly domestically and in terms of coordination with the GoP on the return of pilgrims.

The majority of the case in other countries are from other sources, China being the main source for other parts of the world.

That's where we need to leave it - the Iranians did not deliberately 'spread' or 'push' the virus into Pakistan. Shite happens and all we can do is learn from it like the rest of the world is doing and push our governments to implement measures that will allow us to be better prepared the next time.


----------



## BHarwana

mosu said:


> They won't respond to your post coz you are hurting their propaganda


If someone responds or not I don't care the decision making process in this country is never effected by propaganda and the actual numbers are always there with the govt. What all these can have is good day for and satisfaction nothing else. On ground it will not change a single thing cause people who matter know the truth in this country. Khawaja Asif started his whole thing by blaming zulfi and today zulfi sued khawaja for 1 billion rupees to come forward with proof of aligations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Again you are repeating same thing 
All I am saying right now situation is changed 
Right now people who came from other countries are spreading coronavirus and all deaths related to other countries 
Not Shias zaireen 
Right now tablighi and Saudi returns getting more case and again see bharwana post figures are changed now now more zaireen are 78% of cases but you still repeating same thing


Areesh said:


> People even have problem with calling out Iran for its incompetency
> 
> I only mentioned Zaireen when the blame was being shifted to TJ like they are the ones responsible for all this mess
> 
> I just mentioned who started it or or who have the maximum number of cases as per Pakistani government
> 
> 
> 
> It is not me but Pakistani government who said majority of the cases came from Iran
> 
> The very first confirmed case came from Iran
> 
> But yeah TJ is responsible. Lets bash them


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

T|/|T said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM see this thread and judge it as u did previous ones. Sectarian morons like @mosu is let free to troll and crap while no mod will ban him. Would u allow anyone to post such stuff in that quantity against iran or shias????
> I dont feel offended either but its about rules and believe me if i start replying him, very quickly he will run and whine to the mods n suddenly become a victim and blame sectarianism.


If you've actually read the posts, the only reason he's posting about non-Shia cases of COVID-19 in Pakistan is make the point that all this Shia blaming needs to stop. The virus is coming into Pakistan from different sources and the Zaireen that were infected were not infected deliberately and did not bring the virus to Pakistan deliberately. 

If someone gets cancer do we not sympathize with them? Why is there so much anger directed towards the Shia Zaireen who are infected with a deadly disease and in some cases towards Shia in general?



T|/|T said:


> difference between shia bashing and iran bashing.


Why are we bashing Iran? Did they spread the disease on purpose? No.

How is Iran bashing any different from China bashing in the US or India? Did China spread the disease on purpose?



Areesh said:


> Iran f*cked us
> 
> This is a fact. I am not going to reply more on this thread
> 
> You guys can continue bashing TJ. After all bashing wahabis or sunnis is not sectarianism


No one is 'bashing the TJ' - if Shia had not been attacked for days over this BS there wouldn't be a need for others to point out the various cases of non-Shia COVID-19 infections. 

You literally have had ONE thread where some posters highlighted non-Shia cases of COVID-19 to make the point that no one community or country should be blamed and some of you've lost it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

*How an Iranian Airline Tied to Terrorism Likely Spread the Virus (and Lied About it)*
*Why is Iran the flaming epicenter of the coronavirus pandemic in the Middle East? One of the primary suspects is Mahan Air.*

Iranian loyalists will never agree that Iran is at the backdrop of Corona spread in Pakistan.
They know they have support of Banigala. Whole world on one side and Mafia on pdf will fight for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> No one is 'bashing the TJ' - if Shia had not been attacked for days over this BS there wouldn't be a need for others to point out the various cases of non-Shia COVID-19 infections.
> 
> You literally have had ONE thread where some posters highlighted non-Shia cases of COVID-19 to make the point that no one community or country should be blamed and some of you've lost it.



Nobody attacked Shias

Yes Iran was attacked and rightly so

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

BATMAN said:


> *How an Iranian Airline Tied to Terrorism Likely Spread the Virus (and Lied About it)*
> 
> Iranian loyalists will never agree that Iran is at the backdrop of Corona spread in Pakistan.
> They know they have support of Banigala. Whole world on one side and Mafia on pdf will fight for Iran.


First off, don't accuse others of being 'Iranian loyalists'. I'm not criticizing China for being the source of this pandemic GLOBALLY and it's not because I'm a 'China loyalist' but because you can't control these kinds of pandemics.

So what exactly do you gain from bashing Iran for something they themselves received from CHINA?



Areesh said:


> Nobody attacked Shias
> 
> Yes Iran was attacked and rightly so


Really? Because you have been throwing the 'Zaireen' word around quite a bit yourself.

I can't recall the number of posts I've issued warnings on or deleted because of outright sectarian hatred against Shia.

And why not blame China instead of Iran? China is the source of the ENTIRE WORLD getting infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Really? Because you have been throwing the 'Zaireen' word around quite a bit yourself.



Because they are the ones coming from Iran. So obviously that would be mentioned. What else should I say? Random guys are coming from Iran? 

As for why china isn't bashed. Well not a single case came from China as per Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

And Tableeghi Jamaat activities continue :

ردان میں موجود کراچی کے ایک صحافی نے سماء ڈیجیٹل کو بتایا کہ 8 سے 9 لوگوں کا ایک تبلیغی گروہ ان کے گاؤں دڑیال میں پچھلے تین چار دنوں سے گھوم رہی ہیں۔ علاقہ مکینوں ان سے گزارش کی کہ وہ کرونا وائرس کے باعث اپنی سرگرمیوں کو معطل کردیں لیکن انہوں نے یہ گزارش ماننے سے انکار کردیا اور کہا کہ ’*’یہ سب ڈالر کا چکر ہے اور ڈرامہ ہے اور وہ اس وجہ سے اپنی سرگرمیاں نہیں روکیں گ*ے‘‘ 


https://www.samaa.tv/urdu/pakistan/...Ohid5elgC0aIbOwjpyGzKXQPk5pQeoCLTUqiKKhyqP8hc


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Because they are the ones coming from Iran. So obviously that would be mentioned. What else should I say? Random guys are coming from Iran?
> 
> As for why china isn't bashed. Well not a single case came from China as per Imran Khan


Yes, but the virus originated from CHINA.

The Zaireen would not have been infected & brought the virus to Pakistan if Iran had not received the virus from CHINA.

The travelers from Saudi Arabia/GCC would not have been infected & brought the virus to Pakistan if not for the virus in CHINA.

The travelers from the US/EU would not have been infected and brought the virus to Pakistan if not for the virus from CHINA.

So why aren't we all just ganging up on China and attacking them, the source of the global pandemic, instead of Iran? You know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> You guys can continue bashing TJ. After all bashing wahabis or sunnis is not sectarianism



No one is bashing TJ, or Sunnis/Wahhabis, we are just bashing the covidiots (regardless of what sect/religion they are), and those who blame any single community/sect or country for the spread of covid-19 in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Yes, but the virus originated from CHINA.
> 
> The Zaireen would not have been infected & brought the virus to Pakistan if Iran had not received the virus from CHINA.
> 
> The travelers from Saudi Arabia/GCC would not have been infected & brought the virus to Pakistan if not for the virus in CHINA.
> 
> The travelers from the US/EU would not have been infected and brought the virus to Pakistan if not for the virus from CHINA.
> 
> So why aren't we all just ganging up on China and attacking them, the source of the global pandemic, instead of Iran? You know why.



Then Iran shouldn't be sending its flights to and from Wuhan using its airline as mentioned above or at least shouldn't have thrown people forcefully on the other side of the border despite pleas by Pakistani government

After that Iran bashing wouldn't have make sense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Then Iran shouldn't be sending its flights to and from Wuhan using its airline as mentioned above or at least shouldn't have thrown people forcefully on the other side of the border despite pleas by Pakistani government
> 
> After that Iran bashing wouldn't have make sense


I agree that Iran should have coordinated better with Pakistan over the return of Pakistani pilgrims. On that I have no disagreement, but that’s not how the criticism of Iran is typically phrased. 

And at this point it is time to move on. The virus is spreading through local transmissions now and that is the biggest risk.


----------



## BATMAN

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So what exactly do you gain from bashing Iran for something they themselves received from CHINA?


Iran contracting virus is not my headache, it may be for some fake Pakistanis.
EU closed it's borders with Italy or not? Hell EU closed borders to each other!! Even land locked Switzerland is left on it's own. As a result EU may collapse but obviously that's common sense in struggle of survival.

I gave you a link for a change, besides arabmonitor type sources... if you read, you will see, it's only Iran to be blamed for spread of virus in Iran... not China.

When virus broke in China, Pakistan dismissed it's flights immediately, our embassy staff evacuated instantly, we didn't even answered telephone calls of our students (their claims are public). This open hypocracy of state of Pakistan and Zulfi Bukhari is another subject for another discussion.

So back to Iran, as being the exporter of virus to whole region.... If you had notice the developments from beginning, all regional countries closed their borders with Iran as first, suspended their flights, that was not due to hate but due to statistics of virus carriers.
Why than certain Pakistanis are not willing to accept the multinational data, which is a science in its right.

We all know the level of corruption in FIA, or even in general,... so for sake of transparency, regime shall make video records of Taftan from past 2 months public and form JIT.
Anyone who want this drama to be under wraps, can be loyal to anyone but Pakistan.
I remember FM saying Iran didn't co-operated, and made us suffer, so why should i or any Pakistani have any love lost for Iran.

Just to point out your bias, in every other thread people call me names.. your think tanks endorse it. In those arabmotior source type threads, you never questioned to nonsense posters.. what's there issue with Arabs? In every discussion same crap posters pull in Saudi Kashmir India.... you are missing there as well. ALthough, those topics had been discussed in relevant discussions, you your self blame Saudis for Yemen war, which of course is baseless... what's your problem with Saudis?
While, my list of problems with Iran is same as any true Pakistani's. Let's say target killings in Pakistan is one of those. Iranian puppy rulers is another. Iranian puppy bureaucrats is another. Why Pakistan smuggled centrifuge blue prints to Iran, from where did Iran received missile technology, why Iran is able to smuggle oil into Pakistan... what does all this suggest to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

M. Sarmad said:


> And Tableeghi Jamaat activities continue :
> 
> ردان میں موجود کراچی کے ایک صحافی نے سماء ڈیجیٹل کو بتایا کہ 8 سے 9 لوگوں کا ایک تبلیغی گروہ ان کے گاؤں دڑیال میں پچھلے تین چار دنوں سے گھوم رہی ہیں۔ علاقہ مکینوں ان سے گزارش کی کہ وہ کرونا وائرس کے باعث اپنی سرگرمیوں کو معطل کردیں لیکن انہوں نے یہ گزارش ماننے سے انکار کردیا اور کہا کہ ’*’یہ سب ڈالر کا چکر ہے اور ڈرامہ ہے اور وہ اس وجہ سے اپنی سرگرمیاں نہیں روکیں گ*ے‘‘
> 
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/urdu/pakistan/...Ohid5elgC0aIbOwjpyGzKXQPk5pQeoCLTUqiKKhyqP8hc









So much stupidity, and if you say something to people like this (regardless of sect) the response is your faith in God is weak (iman kamzoor hae).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

94 tablighi came positive in Hyderabad just in one mosque 
Now Hyderabad became danger zone


----------



## SQ8

Seems like Darwin had some good aspects to his theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Areesh said:


> Then Iran shouldn't be sending its flights to and from Wuhan using its airline as mentioned above or at least shouldn't have thrown people forcefully on the other side of the border despite pleas by Pakistani government
> 
> After that Iran bashing wouldn't have make sense


Dude , we are the most undisciplined nation .


BATMAN said:


> Iran contracting virus is not my headache, it may be for some fake Pakistanis.
> EU closed it's borders with Italy or not? Hell EU closed borders to each other!! Even land locked Switzerland is left on it's own. As a result EU may collapse but obviously that's common sense in struggle of survival.
> 
> I gave you a link for a change, besides arabmonitor type sources... if you read, you will see, it's only Iran to be blamed for spread of virus in Iran... not China.
> 
> When virus broke in China, Pakistan dismissed it's flights immediately, our embassy staff evacuated instantly, we didn't even answered telephone calls of our students (their claims are public). This open hypocracy of state of Pakistan and Zulfi Bukhari is another subject for another discussion.
> 
> So back to Iran, as being the exporter of virus to whole region.... If you had notice the developments from beginning, all regional countries closed their borders with Iran as first, suspended their flights, that was not due to hate but due to statistics of virus carriers.
> Why than certain Pakistanis are not willing to accept the multinational data, which is a science in its right.
> 
> We all know the level of corruption in FIA, or even in general,... so for sake of transparency, regime shall make video records of Taftan from past 2 months public and form JIT.
> Anyone who want this drama to be under wraps, can be loyal to anyone but Pakistan.
> I remember FM saying Iran didn't co-operated, and made us suffer, so why should i or any Pakistani have any love lost for Iran.
> 
> Just to point out your bias, in every other thread people call me names.. your think tanks endorse it. In those arabmotior source type threads, you never questioned to nonsense posters.. what's there issue with Arabs? In every discussion same crap posters pull in Saudi Kashmir India.... you are missing there as well. ALthough, those topics had been discussed in relevant discussions, you your self blame Saudis for Yemen war, which of course is baseless... what's your problem with Saudis?
> While, my list of problems with Iran is same as any true Pakistani's. Let's say target killings in Pakistan is one of those. Iranian puppy rulers is another. Iranian puppy bureaucrats is another. Why Pakistan smuggled centrifuge blue prints to Iran, from where did Iran received missile technology, why Iran is able to smuggle oil into Pakistan... what does all this suggest to you?


You are arguing only one sided. KSA govt kick out thousands of infested umara zaireen and warn PIA and govt to remove your nationals before certain deadline. Same way UAE govt remove all tourist. Every country is trying to protect its national. We crying 24/7 why Iran kickout Pakistani back to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

They don't want see that side 
I was trying to show them that side after see lots of hate against zaireen and now I am labelled sectarian troll


HAIDER said:


> Dude , we are the most undisciplined nation .
> 
> You are arguing only one sided. KSA govt kick out thousands of infected umara zaireen and warn PIA and govt to remove the people before certain deadline. Same way UAE govt remove all tourist. Every country is trying to protect its national. We crying 24/7 why Iran kickout Pakistani back to Pakistan.


----------



## Yaseen1

no one of us are equal to Hazrat AbuObaida R.A Who was leading Muslim army in Syria and died because of epidemic among many other Shabah R.A ,these tableeghis should consider this and take proper care as they are not some extraordinary creatures who are promised by ALLAH ALMIGHTY that they will never get disease from this pendemic


----------



## HAIDER

mosu said:


> They don't want see that side
> I was trying to show them that side after see lots of hate against zaireen and now I am labelled sectarian troll


that is the problem,whenever you raise the voice someone will try to label you iranian agent to avoid discussion....nothing new.. a mindset..u haven't seen Khawaja Asif speech.?


----------



## mosu

Yes 
To be honest that's what nooni league do always play religious card they are working with banned organisations in Punjab so nothing new from that side


HAIDER said:


> that is the problem,whenever you raise the voice someone will try to label you iranian agent to avoid discussion....nothing new.. a mindset..u haven't seen Khawaja Asif speech.?


----------



## Kambojaric

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Iran is ENEMY of Pakistan. Period.



International politics is not black and white. Theres a grey zone where the likes of Iran and Saudi Arabia fall. Still this is not the thread for such a discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Indus Pakistan said:


> Imagine if these guys had been Shia. This thread would have attracted Iranphobes like shit attracts flies,
> 
> @BATMAN @PaklovesTurkiye etc


its not about shia and sunni its about iran whos forcing ziareen to go back to Pakistan and not supporting anyone by border.. what tablighis are doing is utter stupidity but both cant be compare between country and locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

BATMAN said:


> So back to Iran, as being the exporter of virus to whole region


Nope - technically CHINA is the 'exporter of virus to the WHOLE WORLD', so if you want to bash any other country, you need to attack and abuse China first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Nope - technically CHINA is the 'exporter of virus to the WHOLE WORLD', so if you want to bash any other country, you need to attack and abuse China first.



LOL


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> LOL


Are you contesting the fact that the virus originated in China and spread to the rest of the world (including Iran) from China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> @Brass Knuckles @M. Sarmad
> 
> Can we please agree that the spread of coronavirus is not due to any one community but a combination of factors and poor cooperation with government directions by Pakistanis across the board?
> 
> I would really like the conversation on the forum to shift from blaming any one particular group in totality.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Are you contesting the fact that the virus originated in China and spread to the rest of the world (including Iran) from China?



I am just laughing at the effort people are taking to shift blame from Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> I am just laughing at the effort people are taking to shift blame from Iran


I'm pointing out the hypocrisy of blaming one country for being a hotspot while ignoring the country of origin of the virus.

Iran, SK, US, EU etc wouldn't be hotspots for COVID-19 were it not for the virus originating and spreading from China, would they?

The Iranians fucked up their response like many other countries (US, Italy, Spain etc). No one did it deliberately, knowing that the virus would spread as much as it did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

Areesh said:


> I am just laughing at the effort people are taking to shift blame from Iran



Bro, hardly any nation is spared this Azmaish from The Almighty.

We are 220m nation, 6th largest right? You seriously believe that we would have been able to escape this? Blame Iran all we want but what difference is it going to make in the end? Had it not been Iran, it would have been some other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I'm pointing out the hypocrisy of blaming one country for being a hotspot while ignoring the country of origin of the virus.
> 
> Iran, SK, US, EU etc wouldn't be hotspots for COVID-19 were it not for the virus originating and spreading from China, would they?
> 
> The Iranians fucked up their response like many other countries (US, Italy, Spain etc). No one did it deliberately, knowing that the virus would spread as much as it did.



US, Italy and Spain aren't dumping people on our border after using them in their proxies

But yeah lets not blame Iran 



Verve said:


> Bro, hardly any nation is spared this Azmaish from The Almighty.
> 
> We are 220m nation, 6th largest right? You seriously believe that we would have been able to escape this? Blame Iran all we want but what difference is it going to make in the end? Had it not been Iran, it would have been some other country.



I know 

Corona would have reached Pakistan in anyways. But numbers would have been in control if "brotherly nation" wouldn't be dumping people on our border

Or at least given us time to manage it. 

Khair baikar hai. People here love Iran more than Pakistan. No point repeating it again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> Iran f*cked us
> 
> This is a fact. I am not going to reply more on this thread
> 
> You guys can continue bashing TJ. After all bashing wahabis or sunnis is not sectarianism


this the fact that 5 of the first 13 cases come from london and 1 had no histoy of traveling to any place also you had far nore contact with china than us


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Khair baikar hai. People here love Iran more than Pakistan. No point repeating it again and again


Please refrain from personal attacks and questioning the loyalty of Pakistanis just because they don't agree with your POV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> It is not me but Pakistani government who said majority of the cases came from Iran
> 
> The very first confirmed case came from Iran
> 
> But yeah TJ is responsible. Lets bash them


because you chalk off early cases as influenza and pneumonia


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Corona would have reached Pakistan in anyways. But numbers would have been in control if "brotherly nation" wouldn't be dumping people on our border


Really? Numbers would have been 'under control if people weren't dumped on the border? Based on what evidence?

Who 'dumped people on the border' of the US, Italy, Spain, Germany, UK, South Korea and Iran? How are they suffering as badly as they (many magnitudes worse than Pakistan) are without 'Iran dumping people on their border'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BATMAN said:


> *How an Iranian Airline Tied to Terrorism Likely Spread the Virus (and Lied About it)*
> *Why is Iran the flaming epicenter of the coronavirus pandemic in the Middle East? One of the primary suspects is Mahan Air.*
> 
> Iranian loyalists will never agree that Iran is at the backdrop of Corona spread in Pakistan.
> They know they have support of Banigala. Whole world on one side and Mafia on pdf will fight for Iran.


find me evidence of more than 4 flight



Areesh said:


> US, Italy and Spain aren't dumping people on our border after using them in their proxies
> 
> But yeah lets not blame Iran


do you have evidence of we forcing anybody to leave . how come we admit Afghan nationals in our hospitals but you claim we force pakistan national to leave ?


----------



## Areesh

Hack-Hook said:


> do you have evidence of we forcing anybody to leave . how come we admit Afghan nationals in our hospitals but you claim we force pakistan national to leave ?



Our government says that you are forcing and dumping people on our border

Enough proof?

same is with afghans. Who you are dumping with similar insensitivity



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Really? Numbers would have been 'under control if people weren't dumped on the border? Based on what evidence?
> 
> Who 'dumped people on the border' of the US, Italy, Spain, Germany, UK, South Korea and Iran? How are they suffering as badly as they (many magnitudes worse than Pakistan) are without 'Iran dumping people on their border'?



Based on what evidence? Based on evidence that on *17 march 2020* as per GOP 78% cases of corona in Pakistan came from Iran

I don't care about USA, Russia, Italy or whatever. I know what Iran has done in our region. 

Your attempts to shift blame from this country are pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Religious Zombies ..


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Based on what evidence? Based on evidence that on *17 march 2020* as per GOP 78% cases of corona in Pakistan came from Iran
> 
> I don't care about USA, Russia, Italy or whatever. I know what Iran has done in our region.
> 
> Your attempts to shift blame from this country are pathetic



You obviously have chosen to ignore all the criticism from others, including myself, criticizing Iran for how they handled Pakistani pilgrims.

What's different is that the rest of us are now focused on dealing with the epidemic in Pakistan and what future steps to prevent or minimize something similar can be take instead of getting stuck like a broken record on bashing Iran that is utilized by others to engage in explicit or implicit hatemongering against Pakistani Shia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Areesh said:


> Our government says that you are forcing and dumping people on our border
> 
> Enough proof?
> 
> same is with afghans. Who you are dumping with similar insensitivity
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what evidence? Based on evidence that on *17 march 2020* as per GOP 78% cases of corona in Pakistan came from Iran
> 
> I don't care about USA, Russia, Italy or whatever. I know what Iran has done in our region.
> 
> Your attempts to shift blame from this country are pathetic


They are also dumping people forcefully also many coronavirus patients so any words of yours on this?


----------



## Areesh

mosu said:


> They are also dumping people forcefully also many coronavirus patients so any words of yours on this?
> View attachment 619391
> View attachment 619392
> View attachment 619393



Never knew you and I have Turkish nationality 



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> You obviously have chosen to ignore all the criticism from others, including myself, criticizing Iran for how they handled Pakistani pilgrims.
> 
> What's different is that the rest of us are now focused on dealing with the epidemic in Pakistan and what future steps to prevent or minimize something similar can be take instead of getting stuck like a broken record on bashing Iran that is utilized by others to engage in explicit or implicit hatemongering against Pakistani Shia.



Whatever man

No criticism for Iran from now. Let them keep dumping people where ever they want to

Lets forget about Iran @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

Areesh said:


> Never knew you and I have Turkish nationality
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever man
> 
> No criticism for Iran from now. Let them keep dumping people where ever they want to
> 
> Lets forget about Iran @PaklovesTurkiye


Check again they forced Pakistan to take back Pakistani working there don't be biased


----------



## Verve

Areesh said:


> US, Italy and Spain aren't dumping people on our border after using them in their proxies
> 
> But yeah lets not blame Iran
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> Corona would have reached Pakistan in anyways. But numbers would have been in control if "brotherly nation" wouldn't be dumping people on our border
> 
> Or at least given us time to manage it.
> 
> Khair baikar hai. People here love Iran more than Pakistan. No point repeating it again and again



What If scenarios bro. It could have been a lot worse. Iran pushing Zaireen over made the State react faster than it would have otherwise where we are now catching infected from other countries faster. 

Imagine being hit by this virus next winter without all the preps put in place now.

Glass half empty or half full.

Iran's mullahs have done a lot of damage to their reputation amongst the Pakistani Shia community. This will not be easily forgotten.


----------



## Areesh

mosu said:


> Check again they forced Pakistan to take back Pakistani working there don't be biased
> View attachment 619403



Came on airports where they can be properly screened unlike chaos at Taftan

Anyways keep defending Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

Virus don't show symptoms before 14 days in many cases it's ok if you don't want to see other side keep bashing zaireen and iran as much as you want


Areesh said:


> Came on airports where they can be properly screened unlike chaos at Taftan
> 
> Anyways keep defending Iran


Mostly local transmission people are due to those who return through Saudi Spain uk and usa
Zaireen were locked in quarantine but they are freely roaming


----------



## mosu

When they were bashing zaireen it was all good but now we are providing proofs of other countries spreading virus here why keeping blind eye


----------



## mosu

If any one counter your narratives all you answer iran iran you guys make than person a traitor a Irani lover very good


Areesh said:


> Came on airports where they can be properly screened unlike chaos at Taftan
> 
> Anyways keep defending Iran


----------



## Areesh

mosu said:


> Virus don't show symptoms before 14 days in many cases it's ok if you don't want to see other side keep bashing zaireen and iran as much as you want Mostly local transmission people are due to those who return through Saudi Spain uk and usa
> Zaireen were locked in quarantine but they are freely roaming



They could be properly screened at the airport unlike Taftan

Not everyone's corona shows symptoms after 14 days

Anyways continue defending Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> something similar can be take instead of getting stuck like a broken record on bashing Iran that is utilized by others to engage in explicit or implicit hatemongering against Pakistani Shia.



Sorry to say, if people are implying hate against against Shias then what is your purpose on this forum?

To make/edit/delete posts just like you're doing mine....isn't it?

But to ban whole threads or cutting off whole discussions is not gonna work. It's a useless exercise....by doing this you're making people more frustrated and people are judging you as bias one.

Try to do this in US and see what happens...

This is Pakistani forum, and here we bash Arabs and Iranians alike...

No need to be such a snowflake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Verve said:


> Iran's mullahs have done a lot of damage to their reputation amongst the Pakistani Shia community. This will not be easily forgotten.


And it now needs to be left up to the Pakistani Shia to come to that conclusion (if many have not already).

The problem is that this debate was poisoned a long time ago when legitimate criticism of Iran was overshadowed by some individuals engaging in outright sectarian hatred and abuse of the Shia. Once that happened, the discussion was doomed.

So what's happening now is that all this focus on attacking Iran is only creating resentment - people are not going to win Shia support against Iran like this. The issue has been highlighted - continued insistence on arguing the same thing again and again and again just makes it look like a campaign against Shia.

People need to calm down. As I said, the information is out there and Pakistani Shia will come to their own conclusions about Iran. The one thing people should not expect is an end to religious tourism to Iran - there are religious sites there that are important to Shia Muslims so regardless of Iran's behavior, that tourism is likely to continue.


----------



## mosu

All deaths in Pakistan due to coronavirus are of Saudi returns but blame zaireen and iran 
Zaireen were quarantined locked so please stop blaming don't be blind


----------



## PakSword

Iran has really messed up the whole region. I think in UAE too, the first case was from Iran.

As per the government of Pakistan, MOST of the patients came from IRAN, which pushed people. Although I hold my own government responsible for not doing many things, but Iran has again proved that it can't be trusted in times of need.

I became anti Iran from the time I read their general 's statement around February 27 2019. Iran was caught red handed when it sent its drone only to be shot down by Pakistani forces. There was a diplomatic problem in getting uzair Baloch arrested because he was given nationality of Iran despite being involved in multiple killings of pakistani people.

There's no problem in holding Iran responsible on a Pakistani defense forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Sorry to say, if people are implying hate against against Shias then what is your purpose on this forum?
> 
> To make/edit/delete posts just like you're doing mine....isn't it?
> 
> But to ban whole threads or cutting off whole discussions is not gonna work. It's a useless exercise....by doing this you're making people more frustrated and people are judging you as bias one.
> 
> Try to do this in US and see what happens...
> 
> This is Pakistani forum, and here we bash Arabs and Iranians alike...
> 
> No need to be such a snowflake.


I have warned you repeatedly to not create duplicate threads on the same issue. There are plenty of threads where much of what you start threads with is already posted and being discussed. Yet you insist on creating more and more threads.

You have outright stated that you are on a 'mission to expose Iran'. The problem is, like I pointed out in my previous post, that this discussion has been poisoned already for various reasons. The only thing to come out of your 'crusade to esxpose Iran' is more miscommunication and more alienation of Pakistani Shia. You're essentially going to end up doing the opposite of what your goal is.

Iran's poor handling of the Zaireen can be addressed down the road when things calm down - it's been talked about enough already on the media and elsewhere and obviously it is being talked about in the Shia community because they themselves were the ones that suffered the most from Iran's policies.

So give it a break and let the Shia community process the information that's already out there and come to their own conclusions. Just don't expect religious tourism to Iran to end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mosu

No one denying that but here so called educated and informed people are hell bent on proving that Shias are traitor I am closely following this forum from 2012 I know how much people hate against Shias


PakSword said:


> Iran has really messed up the whole region. I think in UAE too, the first case was from Iran.
> 
> As per the government of Pakistan, MOST of the patients came from IRAN, which pushed people. Although I hold my own government responsible for not doing many things, but Iran has again proved that it can't be trusted in times of need.
> 
> I became anti Iran from the time I read their general 's statement around February 27 2019. Iran was caught red handed when it sent its drone only to be shot down by Pakistani forces. There was a diplomatic problem in getting uzair Baloch arrested because he was given nationality of Iran despite being involved in multiple killings of pakistani people.
> 
> There's no problem in holding Iran responsible on a Pakistani defense forum.


----------



## mosu

Iran surely messed up and put Pakistan in danger but same thing Saudi did but no one wants to talk about it but only blame zaireen


AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I have warned you repeatedly to not create duplicate threads on the same issue. There are plenty of threads where much of what you start threads with is already posted and being discussed. Yet you insist on creating more and more threads.
> 
> You have outright stated that you are on a 'mission to expose Iran'. The problem is, like I pointed out in my previous post, that this discussion has been poisoned already for various reasons. The only thing to come out of your 'crusade to esxpose Iran' is more miscommunication and more alienation of Pakistani Shia. You're essentially going to end up doing the opposite of what your goal is.
> 
> Iran's poor handling of the Zaireen can be addressed down the road when things calm down - it's been talked about enough already on the media and elsewhere and obviously it is being talked about in the Shia community because they themselves were the ones that suffered the most from Iran's policies.
> 
> So give it a break and let the Shia community process the information that's already out there and come to their own conclusions. Just don't expect religious tourism to Iran to end.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PakSword said:


> Iran has really messed up the whole region. I think in UAE too, the first case was from Iran.
> 
> As per the government of Pakistan, MOST of the patients came from IRAN, which pushed people. Although I hold my own government responsible for not doing many things, but Iran has again proved that it can't be trusted in times of need.
> 
> I became anti Iran from the time I read their general 's statement around February 27 2019. Iran was caught red handed when it sent its drone only to be shot down by Pakistani forces. There was a diplomatic problem in getting uzair Baloch arrested because he was given nationality of Iran despite being involved in multiple killings of pakistani people.
> 
> There's no problem in holding Iran responsible on a Pakistani defense forum.


There is absolutely no problem in holding Iran responsible. Plenty of threads and discussions over Iran's poor treatment of Zaireen have been allowed on this forum. I myself was an extremely harsh critic of Iran when their leadership made certain anti-Pakistan statements and blamed Pakistan for the terrorism in Iran.

But the non-stop attacks on Iran going on over their poor handling of Zaireen has been poisoned because sectarian hate-mongers leveraged that discussion to promote hatred against Shia. Please read my previous two comments on why there needs to be a break in this. Unless there is new information to discuss about the Iran-COVID-19-Pakistan, nothing constructive will come out of these debates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Iran even sent nearly dying Zaireen back to Lebanon. Just saw a video today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

mosu said:


> Iran surely messed up and put Pakistan in danger but same thing Saudi did but no one wants to talk about it but only blame zaireen


Look, I have no love lost for the Saudis or Iran. I'm not blaming Iran for the outbreak and I'm not going to blame the Saudis for the infected individuals they're sending back either.

Mistakes were made - we need to move on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Corona would have reached Pakistan in anyways. But numbers would have been in control if "brotherly nation" wouldn't be dumping people on our border
> 
> Or at least given us time to manage it.







The first person to die of Coronavirus in Pakistan had returned from KSA, contacted 1000's

The 2nd man to die of covid-19 in Pakistan had arrived in the country from Turkey via Dubai

The third patient to die was a 77 year old woman from Sindh with no travel or contact history

The fourth patient to die was a woman who had returned from Iran. She had been quarantined

The fifth person to die was a young physician, Dr Osama Riaz, from GB.

The sixth person to die was a 65 year old man from Quetta who had returned from Iran &had been quarantined

The seventh patient to die was an old man from Sheikhupura with no international travel history.

The eighth patient to die was a woman from Sohawa who had recently returned from United Kingdom

The ninth patient to die was 73 years old Muhammad Hanif from Sheikhupura

The tenth patient to die was 22 years old Zeeshan from Faisalabad who had travelled to Lahore

Sindh reported 3 more deaths, two got infected from Tableeghi Jamaat, and the third had returned from *KSA*

Punjab reported 3 more deaths, 1 patient had returned from *KSA*, another from England, third didn't travel

A 65 year old woman died in Rahim Yar Khan,Punjab. She had returned from KSA

A 78 year old man died in Abbottabad, KP. He was linked to Tableeghi Jamaat


And you want to put the entire blame on Iran and Zaireen alone??? 
No one prefers Iran over Pakistan
But you shouldn't be peddling your anti-Iran/Shia propaganda either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

mosu said:


> No one denying that but here so called educated and informed people are hell bent on proving that Shias are traitor I am closely following this forum from 2012 I know how much people hate against Shias


Pakistani shias are not traitors.. and I haven't seen anyone saying that here on this thread.. But what I have experienced in the last few days that it is very difficult to say anything against Iran without getting a sectarian tag.

I have Pakistani Shia friends.. and one of them is in Pakistan Navy. He is also skeptical about Iran because of the information he gets from authorities.

If I believe him, Pakistan faces a lot of problems at Iran border.. I don't know if the news came out earlier or not, Iran created hurdles in fencing the border too despite themselves asking Pakistan to control the non state actors.

When people died because of stove explosion on a Pakistani train, many people including myself openly criticized Tableeghis.. if they gather again despite threats, we will again blame them.. no question about it.. 

Tableeghis and Pakistani Shias, both are Pakistanis.. they are the responsibility of government and both are patriotic. But we can't say that other governments (Iran on top) do have any soft corner for Pakistanis... This is the only thing we as Pakistanis must understand before its too late.. 

A Pakistani shia or a Pakistan sunni is a Muslim first and then a Pakistani.. When the time will come, no other country will help them other than their own motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

That's what we are trying to say don't blame one side but they keep bashing zaireen


M. Sarmad said:


> The first person to die of Coronavirus in Pakistan had returned from KSA, contacted 1000's
> 
> The 2nd man to die of covid-19 in Pakistan had arrived in the country from Turkey via Dubai
> 
> The third patient to die was a 77 year old woman from Sindh with no travel or contact history
> 
> The fourth patient to die was a woman who had returned from Iran. She had been quarantined
> 
> The fifth person to die was a young physician, Dr Osama Riaz, from GB.
> 
> The sixth person to die was a 65 year old man from Quetta who had returned from Iran &had been quarantined
> 
> The seventh patient to die was an old man from Sheikhupura with no international travel history.
> 
> The eighth patient to die was a woman from Sohawa who had recently returned from United Kingdom
> 
> The ninth patient to die was 73 years old Muhammad Hanif from Sheikhupura
> 
> The tenth patient to die was 22 years old Zeeshan from Faisalabad who had travelled to Lahore
> 
> Sindh reported 3 more deaths, two got infected from Tableeghi Jamaat, and the third had returned from *KSA*
> 
> Punjab reported 3 more deaths, 1 patient had returned from *KSA*, another from England, third didn't travel
> 
> A 65 year old woman died in Rahim Yar Khan,Punjab. She had returned from KSA
> 
> A 78 year old man died in Abbottabad, KP. He was linked to Tableeghi Jamaat
> 
> 
> And you want to put entire blame on Iran and Zaireen alone???
> No one prefers Iran over Pakistan
> But you shouldn't be peddling your anti-Iran/Shia propaganda either


----------



## mosu

Bro I am here from 2012 every day I check pdf and see silently so I know what here people say


PakSword said:


> Pakistani shias are not traitors.. and I haven't seen anyone saying that here on this thread.. But what I have experienced in the last few days that it is very difficult to say anything against Iran without getting a sectarian tag.
> 
> I have Pakistani Shia friends.. and one of them is in Pakistan Navy. He is also skeptical about Iran because of the information he gets from authorities.
> 
> If I believe him, Pakistan faces a lot of problems at Iran border.. I don't know if the news came out earlier or not, Iran created hurdles in fencing the border too despite themselves asking Pakistan to control the non state actors.
> 
> When people died because of stove explosion on a Pakistani train, many people including myself openly criticized Tableeghis.. if they gather again despite threats, we will again blame them.. no question about it..
> 
> Tableeghis and Pakistani Shias, both are Pakistanis.. they are the responsibility of government and both are patriotic. But we can't say that other governments (Iran on top) do have any soft corner for Pakistanis... This is the only thing we as Pakistanis must understand before its too late..
> 
> A Pakistani shia or a Pakistan sunni is a Muslim first and then a Pakistani.. When the time will come, no other country will help them other than their own motherland.


----------



## M. Sarmad

Meanwhile, 94 Tablighi Jamaat members have been tested positive for Coronavirus so far in Hyderabad alone:

https://tribune.com.pk/story/218781...-19-tally-crosses-1860-virus-claims-25-lives/


----------



## PakSword

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> There is absolutely no problem in holding Iran responsible. Plenty of threads and discussions over Iran's poor treatment of Zaireen have been allowed on this forum. I myself was an extremely harsh critic of Iran when their leadership made certain anti-Pakistan statements and blamed Pakistan for the terrorism in Iran.
> 
> But the non-stop attacks on Iran going on over their poor handling of Zaireen has been poisoned because sectarian hate-mongers leveraged that discussion to promote hatred against Shia. Please read my previous two comments on why there needs to be a break in this. Unless there is new information to discuss about the Iran-COVID-19-Pakistan, nothing constructive will come out of these debates.


As a mod, please ban those who bring Pakistani shias into discussion, but keep the rational posters free from bans and give them a chance to freely voice their concerns.. They are concerned about the well being of Pakistanis..

I know poor Iranis couldn't handle the situation in their own country.. and I still blame more our own Pakistani government for not setting up proper facilities at land borders..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PakSword said:


> Pakistani shias are not traitors.. and I haven't seen anyone saying that here on this thread.. But what I have experienced in the last few days that it is very difficult to say anything against Iran without getting a sectarian tag.


The mods have been busy deleting, warning and banning outright sectarian comments so you may not have seen them. You may have also missed the sectarian comments on social media in various discussions. There have also been plenty of posts on this forum and on social media questioning the loyalty of Pakistani Shia.

There is a reason why people are so touchy about the current discussions about Iran and Zaireen treatment.

As I keep repeating - the atmosphere has been poisoned. You just can't have a rational debate on this subject right now and even if you managed to convince 100% Pakistanis that Iran was bad, then what? It's not going to suddenly stop the spread of COVID-19.

There is no point in continuing this divisive discussion right now. Let's focus on educating Pakistanis to follow government directions on social distancing and 'flattening the curve'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mosu

I shared this news yesterday and aresh called me sectarian troll


M. Sarmad said:


> Meanwhile, 94 Tablighi Jamaat members have been tested positive for Coronavirus so far in Hyderabad alone:
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/218781...-19-tally-crosses-1860-virus-claims-25-lives/


Hyderabad became danger zone more testing going on there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

mosu said:


> Bro I am here from 2012 every day I check pdf and see silently so I know what here people say


See, poor Zaireen didn't know they were going to be infected in Iran.. if they had known the future, they wouldn't have visited Iran in the first place.. Poor guys caught in the middle of this fiasco.. how can anyone blame them?

And Umra zaireen too, how could they know about contracting a virus beforehand? No one knows the future.. At that time, both Iran and KSA accepted our Pakistanis as visitors, our government allowed people to go there... 

Problem happened when our own government said that Iran pushed the zaireen.. I feel for them.. They were not accepted in Iran and our own useless government didn't setup any facility for them.. There were old, young, women and children... and they were thrown into camps.. like animals.. 

People who were returning from KSA had the opportunity to get tested at least.. At airports, things are much better.. 

And regarding Tableeghis, if they really gather against government advice and their tests are now coming positive, they should be blamed for the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mosu

Good news from Karachi another 10 patients recovered today


----------



## jamahir

M. Sarmad said:


> So, yes, expected better from the Tableeghi Jamaat which has a lot of supposedly educated cadres ... What they have done is really extremely disappointing, and scary..



Bhai, the Tableeghi Jamaat in India also mostly consists of so-called educated people. In reality, their idea of Islam is all about prayers and rituals instead of the entire Progressive socio-economic-political system that True Islam is.

Some of these TJ people are found in Indian IT companies where instead of creating employee unions for the benefit of all employees of whatever religious background, these TJ worthies demand office space for namaaz.

Very recently, there was a high-ranking Muslim employee called Mujeeb in one of India's biggest IT companies ( Infosys ) who urged Muslims in India to go out into the streets and sneeze in public to spread the Corona virus. I will not be surprised if he is a Tableeghi. These kind of people spoil the name of Muslims.



Big Tank said:


> Tableeghi Jamat had its links with Al Qaeda as well. Not all but there are many people



I have always believed that the Tableeghi Jamaat is the first step towards later joining more radical groups such as Al Qaeda. This I think happened with the Sri Lanka bombing last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

mosu said:


> Iran surely messed up and put Pakistan in danger but same thing Saudi did but no one wants to talk about it but only blame zaireen


Two wrongs does not make one right. Just because Saudia did it makes it alright for Iran as well and viceverse. Both these countries screwed Pakistan but the problem with Iran is that they should had been more cooperative as we shared a border with them. So before pushing Zaireen they should had developed a mechanism with Pakistan something you hear Pakistan complaining about. And before you say Saudi Arabia once again, let me point out that people coming via airport and those coming through border have very different checking mechanism. usually those coming via flights have a much more thorough checking than those via bus on borders. It's sad that in our quest to defend Iran and Saudi Arabia, Pakistan has turned out to be the loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> And you want to put the entire blame on Iran and Zaireen alone???
> No one prefers Iran over Pakistan
> But you shouldn't be peddling your anti-Iran/Shia propaganda either



Being Anti iran is not equal to being Anti Shia

Shiaism is not patent by Iran who became shia centuries later

Secondly Iran is sending people even today despite pleas by Pakistani government. Confirmed reports are available for that. There are videos of Iran allowing pilgrims to visit qum even today

Facts are facts. Even if it hurts someone

I have bashed Saudia and UAE dozens of times. Never once anyone had problem with it

But for Iran it all becomes sensitive and hurts sentiments



jamahir said:


> Bhai, the Tableeghi Jamaat in India also mostly consists of so-called educated people. In reality, their idea of Islam is all about prayers and rituals instead of the entire Progressive socio-economic-political system that True Islam is.
> 
> Some of these TJ people are found in Indian IT companies where instead of creating employee unions for the benefit of all employees of whatever religious background, these TJ worthies demand office space for namaaz.
> 
> Very recently, there was a high-ranking Muslim employee called Mujeeb in one of India's biggest IT companies ( Infosys ) who urged Muslims in India to go out into the streets and sneeze in public to spread the Corona virus. I will not be surprised if he is a Tableeghi. These kind of people spoil the name of Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always believed that the Tableeghi Jamaat is the first step towards later joining more radical groups such as Al Qaeda. This I think happened with the Sri Lanka bombing last year.



And here comes this guy with his islamophobic posts

It is because of people like @jamahir that we see riots like the one in Delhi

As per him TJ is all evil and spreads virus

However his prime minister badly planned lock down has no role in spread of corona where hundreds and thousands of people are stranded on roads and highways

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> And here comes this guy with his islamophobic posts



Islamophobic ??

Have you not read what I wrote :


> Progressive socio-economic-political system that True Islam is.






Areesh said:


> It is because of people like @jamahir that we see riots like the one in Delhi



How ??


----------



## Aryan0395

Areesh said:


> As per him TJ is all evil and spreads virus


Well they did spread virus in this case and in my eyes that does make them evil.


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> As per him TJ is all evil and spreads virus



The TJ is a misguided movement. Simple as that.


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> Islamophobic ??
> 
> Have you not read what I wrote :



What kind of socio economic political system of Islam you want to create in a Islamophobic society like India?

Where muslims are struggling to survive

The fact is you are simply coward who is ashamed of being a muslim



> How ??



By being part of propaganda that hinutva extremists do against muslims of India



Aryan0395 said:


> Well they did spread virus in this case and in my eyes that does make them evil.



But this doesn't spread virus as per you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243910472023199746
This is a completely virus immune crowd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blacklight

mosu said:


> Iran surely messed up and put Pakistan in danger but same thing Saudi did but no one wants to talk about it but only blame zaireen


Maybe because the virus spread to GCC via Iran.

*Coronavirus: Saudi Arabia restricts entry for Gulf citizens, residents *
_https://www.msn.com/en-ae/news/midd...entry-for-gulf-citizens-residents/ar-BB10GUSH_


What people miserably fail to understand, is that any other country will NOT look after Pakistanis. IT IS the job of GoP to look after Pakistanis.

*NO ZAIREEN from anywhere is to be blamed,* since no one in his right mind wants to catch or transmit this virus.

*THE BLAME lies squarely with GoP,* once this pandemic broke WHY weren't all points of Entry monitored?
Why in this day and age is GoP so irresponsible and clueless?
Where is the bloody Tabdeeli?

The worst part is daily wage earners are dying because they cant buy food, and nobody cares about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The only thing to come out of your 'crusade to esxpose Iran' is more miscommunication and more alienation of Pakistani Shia.



This is the problem....This is the exactly very problem.

You are equating a sect with country...You're making as if criticizing Iran means criticizing Shias.

This is WRONG.

Sunnis never said that don't criticize Saudia because you're actually criticizing us.

You're the reason why Shias are coming across as snowflakes....

You are on payroll of Iran....Iranians literally do this....Mess up everything and hurt us.....and they hide behind Shias.

Sorry, I will never allow Iran and her evil sectarian policies to get hide behind Shias....NEVER.

If some one badmouthing Shias as community - delete his posts , no worries but outright banning/deleting threads is just acting like a thug.

Don't stop the discussion...Don't make Shias a crybaby....Don't make them drama queen/snowflakes.

Be a MAN. Don't be INSECURE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> What kind of socio economic political system of Islam you want to create in a Islamophobic society like India?
> 
> Where muslims are struggling to survive



Why do you think I keep quoting Gaddafi's Libya as a country to emulate ??

His Libya was majority-Muslim, which you would prefer, but it was also a Progressive state.



Areesh said:


> The fact is you are simply coward who is ashamed of being a muslim



I think you have not read this thread of mine from 2016 which is an article by Nadeem Paracha about Socialist activism among Muslims in previous decades. Some of those Muslim Socialists were able to bring themselves to power in their countries, and some kept trying.

You call me a coward but you don't consider the fact that I am a Leftist in a country ruled by a Right-wing party.



Areesh said:


> By being part of propaganda that hinutva extremists do against muslims of India



Not a single of of my 16,000+ posts does that kind of propaganda.


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> Why do you think I keep quoting Gaddafi's Libya as a country to emulate ??
> 
> His Libya was majority-Muslim, which you would prefer, but it was also a Progressive state.



You want to create Libya in India?? A country ruled by the likes of BJP?



> You call me a coward but you don't consider the fact that I am a Leftist in a country ruled by a Right-wing party.



Anyone is a leftist since that is the easy way out

To fight against bigotry and injustice on ground is difficult. Your leftist cr@p can't do that



> Not a single of of my 16,000+ posts does that kind of propaganda.



You are doing that even on this thread. Where hindus are trying to pin spread of corona in India on Muslims

You are part of that propaganda

Even though TJ has explained itself very well and this lie has been busted even by progressive hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

Areesh said:


> You want to create Libya in India?? A country ruled by the likes of BJP?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone is a leftist since that is the easy way out
> 
> To fight against bigotry and injustice on ground is difficult. Your leftist cr@p can't do that
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing that even on this thread. Where hindus are trying to pin spread of corona in India on Muslims
> 
> You are part of that propaganda
> 
> Even though TJ has explained itself very well and this lie has been busted even by progressive hindus


There is something in the water *they *drink


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> You are on payroll of Iran


So you're going to accuse me of being on the payroll of Iran because I disagree with your tirades against Iran. That's called irrational behavior.

These are precisely the kinds of comments that have poisoned the discussion.

Like I said, this discussion is no longer conducive and if you insist on creating more threads on the same thing they'll keep on getting deleted.

You can keep thinking you're 'doing good by exposing Iran', but all the information about Iran's poor handling of the Zaireen is already public knowledge and has been discussed and Shia opinions about Iran are not going to be changed by YOUR tirades and obsession - the only thing you are going to do is piss off more people.


----------



## Blacklight

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So you're going to accuse me of being on the payroll of Iran because I disagree with your tirades against Iran. That's called irrational behavior.
> 
> These are precisely the kinds of comments that have poisoned the discussion.
> 
> Like I said, this discussion is no longer conducive and if you insist on creating more threads on the same thing they'll keep on getting deleted.
> 
> You can keep thinking you're 'doing good by exposing Iran', but all the information about Iran's poor handling of the Zaireen is already public knowledge and has been discussed and Shia opinions about Iran are not going to be changed by YOUR tirades and obsession - the only thing you are going to do is piss off more people.



HE is giving you an example, he is NOT accusing you. Pls read again what he wrote: 

_You are on payroll of Iran....*Iranians literally do this**.*...Mess up everything and hurt us.....and they hide behind Shias._
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/27-t...-for-coronavirus.659047/page-13#post-12191973

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Blacklight said:


> HE is giving you an example, he is NOT accusing you. Pls read again what he wrote:
> 
> _You are on payroll of Iran....Iranians literally do this....Mess up everything and hurt us.....and they hide behind Shias._
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/27-t...-for-coronavirus.659047/page-13#post-12191973


I read his post again - I don't see any other way to interpret 'you are on the payroll of Iran'.


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> You want to create Libya in India?? A country ruled by the likes of BJP?



I can try.

The Indian movement Aam Aadmi Party ( which rules Delhi ) and the Swaraj Abhiyan movement ( which broke away from AAP ) speak of Direct Democracy which Libya was. The other part of Libya - Socialism - can be achieved in India by working with the traditional Socialist movements in India ( like CPI-M ).

In 2015 I have personally interacted with my city's AAP office and with my state's the General Secretary of CPI-M.

I am hoping to achieve something in four or five years.



Areesh said:


> Anyone is a leftist since that is the easy way out
> 
> To fight against bigotry and injustice on ground is difficult. Your leftist cr@p can't do that



I agree that India is largely a backward country. But so is rest of South Asia.

So, being a Leftist in an environment like India takes some courage.



Areesh said:


> Even though TJ has explained itself very well and this lie has been busted even by progressive hindus



What do you mean by that ??


----------



## Blacklight

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I read his post again - I don't see any other way to interpret 'you are on the payroll of Iran'.


I cannot do anything about your interpretation. If you just read this phrase and skipped: "_*Iranians literally do this*," _then I would ask you to re-read the sentence again, because this phrase on its own means nothing, and your are skipping it for some reason.

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> I can try.
> 
> The Indian movement Aam Aadmi Party ( which rules Delhi ) and the Swaraj Abhiyan movement ( which broke away from AAP ) speak of Direct Democracy which Libya was. The other part of Libya - Socialism - can be achieved in India by working with the traditional Socialist movements in India ( like CPI-M ).



AAP itself has fair share of bigots. The fact is every singular Indian political party is full of these bigots

We have seen role of AAP during riots in Delhi or in anti CAA protests



> What do you mean by that ??




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244998437730320384
While this was happening 2 days after TJ event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239834550714257408

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

jamahir said:


> I can try.
> 
> The Indian movement Aam Aadmi Party ( which rules Delhi ) and the Swaraj Abhiyan movement ( which broke away from AAP ) speak of Direct Democracy which Libya was. The other part of Libya - Socialism - can be achieved in India by working with the traditional Socialist movements in India ( like CPI-M ).
> 
> In 2015 I have personally interacted with my city's AAP office and with my state's the General Secretary of CPI-M.
> 
> I am hoping to achieve something in four or five years.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that India is largely a backward country. But so is rest of South Asia.
> 
> So, being a Leftist in an environment like India takes some courage.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that ??


@AgNoStiC MuSliM Can you pls ask him to stop polluting every thread, with his off topic gangu crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

M. Sarmad said:


> And you want to put the entire blame on Iran and Zaireen alone???
> No one prefers Iran over Pakistan
> But you shouldn't be peddling your anti-Iran/Shia propaganda either



Iran PUSHED the people into Pakistan despite being asked not to...

Do you know the meaning of PUSHED.....???

This is why Iran is being singled out...

You have got right problem with anyone who is doing anti Shia propaganda....

But why so much worry for anti Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Being Anti iran is not equal to being Anti Shia
> 
> Shiaism is not patent by Iran who became shia centuries later
> 
> Secondly Iran is sending people even today despite pleas by Pakistani government. Confirmed reports are available for that. There are videos of Iran allowing pilgrims to visit qum even today
> 
> Facts are facts. Even if it hurts someone
> 
> I have bashed Saudia and UAE dozens of times. Never once anyone had problem with it
> 
> But for Iran it all becomes sensitive and hurts sentiments



My friend, you are entitled to your opinions, but not your own FACTS
I posted some facts regarding cases/deaths from covid-19 in Pakistan, and I don't see you challenging them.

No one has any problem with Iran bashing, but those who bash ONLY Iran and Shia Zaireen for the spread of covid-19 do so because of their hatred/biases.


----------



## Areesh

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Iran PUSHED the people into Pakistan despite being asked not to...
> 
> Do you know the meaning of PUSHED.....???
> 
> This is why Iran is being singled out...
> 
> You have got right problem with anyone who is doing anti Shia propaganda....
> 
> But why so much worry for anti Iran?



Even today Shehbaz Gill spokesman Punjab government was saying in a TV program that Iran pushed people in *no mans land and shut gates from their side*

This is the program just from *today*:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M. Sarmad

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Iran PUSHED the people into Pakistan despite being asked not to...
> 
> Do you know the meaning of PUSHED.....???
> 
> This is why Iran is being singled out...
> 
> You have got right problem with anyone who is doing anti Shia propaganda....
> 
> But why so much worry for anti Iran?



Son, I know the meanings of those words, and I know that you are a sectarian bigot. 
No need to quote my posts if you have nothing to discuss. Your stupid rants are meaningless


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> No one has any problem with Iran bashing, but those who bash ONLY Iran and Shia Zaireen for the spread of covid-19 do so because of their hatred/biases.



And I also shared some facts with you. The fact that there are confirm reports of Iran pushing people even today in Pakistan

And Iran is being bashed because Iran hasn't stopped even for a day from pushing people in Pakistan despite please from Pakistani government

Obviously Iran would be bashed only since it is the only country that is sending Pakistan daily in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> AAP itself has fair share of bigots.



Agreed. I think one AAP minister joined the BJP. And Arvind Kejriwal did some soft Hindutva stuff recently.

But AAP's core ideals can be appealed to. It is a matter of bringing these movements onto a common platform, which I was trying to do in 2015.



Areesh said:


> The fact is every singular Indian political party is full of these bigots



Not all. The Socialist / Communist movements are staunchly secular.



Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244998437730320384



Rana Ayyub is Muslim.



Areesh said:


> While this was happening 2 days after TJ event
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239834550714257408



I don't support these temple events.



Blacklight said:


> @AgNoStiC MuSliM Can you pls ask him to stop polluting every thread, with his off topic gangu crap?



What is off-topic about my post ?? I posted about the TJ, which was on-topic.


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> Agreed. I think one AAP minister joined the BJP. And Arvind Kejriwal did some soft Hindutva stuff recently.
> 
> But AAP's core ideals can be appealed to. It is a matter of bringing these movements onto a common platform, which I was trying to do in 2015.



Keep trying

Ehsan Jaffery used to try too. We all know how that ended



> Rana Ayyub is Muslim.



The Hindu isn't

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> And I also shared some facts with you. The fact that there are confirm reports of Iran pushing people even today in Pakistan
> 
> And Iran is being bashed because Iran hasn't stopped even for a day from pushing people in Pakistan despite please from Pakistani government
> 
> Obviously Iran would be bashed only since it is the only country that is sending Pakistan daily in Pakistan



Firstly, you didn't post any facts, just opinions.

Secondly, Pakistanis cannot be stopped from entering Pakistan, No country can do that to its own citizens. And no country is under any obligation to keep foreign nationals on its soil during the times of national crisis. Unless of course you want to deny Pakistani Shias entry to their own country and want that they die helplessly in foreign lands.


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> Ehsan Jaffery used to try too



I really don't know what to say to that.



Areesh said:


> The Hindu isn't



Agreed.


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Firstly, you didn't post any facts, just opinions.
> 
> Secondly, Pakistanis cannot be stopped from entering Pakistan, No country can do that to its own citizens. And no country is under any obligation to keep foreign nationals on its soil during the times of national crisis. Unless of course you want to deny Pakistani Shias entry to their own country and want that they die helplessly in foreign lands.



First I proved that people are still coming from Iran (Forcefully)

Secondly I proved that Iran is still bring people to Qom despite threats

Thirdly I never said that anyone should die in foreign lands. But a proper process should be followed to bring people back

Surely Iran has enough money to keep these people in Iran for few more days or weeks if it has money for its proxies



jamahir said:


> I really don't know what to say to that.



Ground realities don't change with our eyes closing

Open your eyes. Don't be helpless when a mob comes to your home in future

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> First I proved that people are still coming from Iran (Forcefully)
> 
> Secondly I proved that Iran is still bring people to Qom despite threats
> 
> Thirdly I never said that anyone should die in foreign lands. But a proper process should be followed to bring people back
> 
> Surely Iran has enough money to keep these people in Iran for few more days or weeks if it has money for its proxies



Again, you have proved absolutely nothing. You haven't posted any counterfacts either. Doesn't mean that you are not entitled to your opinions though

And that's exactly what you are suggesting. You want Shia to die in Iran rather than bringing the virus to Pakistan. 

Iran is under no obligation to keep foreign nationals on its soil during these times of crisis. Pakistanis are Pakistan's problem. Blame your own government instead of blaming the Iranians who themselves are struggling with covid currently, much more than us


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

M. Sarmad said:


> Son, I know the meanings of those words, and I know that you are a sectarian bigot.
> No need to quote my posts if you have nothing to discuss. Your stupid rants are meaningless



Anyone pointing out Iran : Sectarian bigot

Says who?

Says Mr. Sarmad

Very funny 



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> So you're going to accuse me of being on the payroll of Iran because I disagree with your tirades against Iran. That's called irrational behavior.
> 
> These are precisely the kinds of comments that have poisoned the discussion.
> 
> Like I said, this discussion is no longer conducive and if you insist on creating more threads on the same thing they'll keep on getting deleted.
> 
> You can keep thinking you're 'doing good by exposing Iran', but all the information about Iran's poor handling of the Zaireen is already public knowledge and has been discussed and Shia opinions about Iran are not going to be changed by YOUR tirades and obsession - the only thing you are going to do is piss off more people.



Understood regarding duplicate threads 

but

Iran can't hide behind Shias, at least on this forum, simple.

This is the reality. We'll continue to call out Iran.

For too long, Iranians have spread bloodshed while hiding behind Shias from Syria to all the way up to Yemen.

Iran will be called out. 

They are SECTARIAN in nature....

If we were sectarian, we would be badmouthing Azerbaijan (another Shia majority nation) as well but we are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Iran can't hide behind Shias, at least on this forum, simple.
> 
> This is the reality. We'll continue to call out Iran.
> 
> For too long, Iranians have spread bloodshed while hiding behind Shias from Syria to all the way up to Yemen.
> 
> Iran will be called out.
> 
> They are SECTARIAN in nature....
> 
> If we were sectarian, we would be badmouthing Azerbaijan (another Shia majority nation) as well but we are not.


Oh bhai, we have sectarian organizations in Pakistan that formed alliances with the PMLN (for example) - you know who, right?

Before going on a tirade against Iran, how about focusing on the elimination of the ESTABLISHED sectarian organizations and their supporters in Pakistan?

What is a bigger threat to Pakistan, the internal Pakistani sectarian organizations that spread hatred and abuse against other Muslims and have engaged in terrorist attacks inside Pakistan in the past or Iran treating Pakistani Shia Zaireen poorly during the current pandemic?

I would like to see Iran bashers first express the same level of anger, outrage and intensity towards Pakistanis (Sunni or Shia) spreading sectarian hatred. The biggest threat to Pakistan is from sectarian hatemongers inside Pakistan, not from Iran or Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Oh bhai, we have sectarian organizations in Pakistan that formed alliances with the PMLN (for example) - you know who, right?
> 
> Before going on a tirade against Iran, how about focusing on the elimination of the ESTABLISHED sectarian organizations and their supporters in Pakistan?
> 
> What is a bigger threat to Pakistan, the internal Pakistani sectarian organizations that spread hatred and abuse against other Muslims and have engaged in terrorist attacks inside Pakistan in the past or Iran treating Pakistani Shia Zaireen poorly during the current pandemic?
> 
> I would like to see Iran bashers first express the same level of anger, outrage and intensity towards Pakistanis (Sunni or Shia) spreading sectarian hatred. The biggest threat to Pakistan is from sectarian hatemongers inside Pakistan, not from Iran or Saudi Arabia.



Agreed...

Lets start finishing off sectarian organizations in Pakistan.

Should we start from Fatimoun and Zanibiyoun brigade, after all TTP etc is neutralized now?

No one will argue you on this. No one wants to see sectarians getting any sort of fertile field

but

Iran is SEPARATE from Shias....Iran has not done patent on name of Shias.

Criticizing Iran does not mean criticizing Shias.

This is my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Blacklight said:


> You are misconstruing facts to suit your agenda, and giving decent shias like me a bad name.
> 
> Nobody is calling out Zaireens "per sa." *They are calling the infiltration by ALL,* a grave crime on the part of "Arbab e Ikhtiar", the lazy, good for nothing, GoP. So quit making a mountain out of a mole hill, and *get a life!*



Use your original id, sectarian troll.. 

@AgNoStiC MuSliM ... You have selectively deleted my posts .. Maybe you too need to *get a life!*



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Anyone pointing out Iran : Sectarian bigot
> 
> Says who?
> 
> Says Mr. Sarmad
> 
> Very funny



Not anyone, specifically *YOU*
Your post/thread history is there for everyone to see


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

M. Sarmad said:


> Use your original id, sectarian troll..
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM ... You have selectively deleted my posts .. Maybe you too need to *get a life!*


I deleted both of your and @Blacklight posts that were getting personal, and the fact that I have a life outside this forum means I can't catch EVERY SINGLE THING.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I deleted both of your and @Blacklight posts that were getting personal, and the fact that I have a life outside this forum means I can't catch EVERY SINGLE THING.



I know that .. was just pointing it out that this multiple id sectarian troll started the discussion with personal attacks .. You missed the first post


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Should we start from Fatimoun and Zanibiyoun brigade, after all TTP etc is neutralized now?


Prioritize as follows:
We should start with the organizations that are currently (or have in the past) attacked Pakistanis.

We should start with the organizations that are currently (or have in the past) spread sectarian hatred.



M. Sarmad said:


> I know that .. was just pointing it out that this multiple id sectarian troll started the discussion with personal attacks .. You missed the first post


I did miss it. It's addressed now.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Criticizing Iran does not mean criticizing Shias.


And when you see that the discussion is poisoned, it's time to take a break from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> I deleted both of your and @Blacklight posts that were getting personal, and the fact that I have a life outside this forum means I can't catch EVERY SINGLE THING.


Pls ask this dimwit to stop hiding behind excuses like multi id troll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

M. Sarmad said:


> Not anyone, specifically *YOU*
> Your post/thread history is there for everyone to see



I have no such history

My recent history wrt Iran begins exactly from when this whole saga with Iran started - pilgrims being pushed into despite being asked not to.

No Pakistani gives single fuk to Iran unless she decides to harm Pakistan.



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Prioritize as follows:
> We should start with the organizations that are currently (or have in the past) attacked Pakistanis.
> 
> We should start with the organizations that are currently (or have in the past) spread sectarian hatred.
> 
> And when you see that the discussion is poisoned, it's time to take a break from it.



Whoever poisoning that thread, delete his posts but NOT a thread.

off all comments, there definitely will be some controversial ones, doesn't mean you end up deleting whole THREADS....

Even controversial is subjective and debatable whether should be deleted or not.

But you have showed extreme childish insecurity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Criticizing Iran does not mean criticizing Shias.
> 
> .


IT is very clear from the way that people have been defending iran, including a mod that, "*That is the case*".

My father having lived in Iran, learned a long time ago, that their Regime is not even its own peoples friend, forget other Shias. It's all about its interests.

Whatever you show the blind, be it Uzair Baloch, or Kulbhushan they will remain blinded, because their faith is too weak to differentiate between religion and those whole claim to own it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244916789626060800
@jamahir 

Told you. Don't feed to Islamophobia in your country. Don't be a propagandist for people who hate you all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Whoever poisoning that thread, delete his posts but NOT a thread.


How many times must I explain that creating duplicate threads on the same topic, especially a topic that has become poisoned, is not acceptable.

Have I not given you reasons for thread deletion and also suggested that you continue the discussion in existing threads? Why do you have a problem with continuing the discussion in existing threads and insist on making new threads on the same old topic?

And what about displaying the same anger, intensity and determination in countering the sectarian hatemongers in Pakistan? ASWJ/LeJ leadership is still wandering around isn't it?

The attacks every year on the Hazara Shia are driven by sectarian hatred spread by organizations in Pakistan, aren't they? Let's get rid of this sectarian hatred cancer from Pakistan first before launching a crusade against Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alpha

Areesh said:


> Meanwhile Iran is ready to f*ck whole region once again
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244292391785369601
> I know I would be called a sectarian for this. But yeah this is still happening



Look what Wahabis are doing. Instead of deporting illegal immigrants they are giving them free medical treatment without legal consequences.

Btw a huge chunk of them are Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Longhorn

Areesh said:


> Stupid behavior by tableeghi jamat
> 
> Expected better from them as compared to zaireen


A religious nutter is a religious nutter regardless of sect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

What? Did Tableeghi Jamaat had a Corona party or something? How come they got into the center of this spread in the subcontinent?


----------



## BHarwana

Malik Alpha said:


> Look what Wahabis are doing. Instead of deporting illegal immigrants they are giving them free medical treatment without legal consequences.
> 
> Btw a huge chunk of them are Pakistanis.
> View attachment 619621



There is a counter argument to this as well but there is something you are missing here. Covid19 has no religion it will effect all. The problem in this thread is that it is totally out of context. The news is always out there and if you want to launch a propaganda targeting certain group it can be done. Just like few days back Iran and zahirins were attacked and today tablighi jammat and Saudis got attacked. You fail to understand what I told you long time ago. Stop your sectarianism it will only hurt you. If I break down the spread of covid 19 in Pakistan it has nothing to do with zahirins or tablighi jammat on whole but the reason of spread is different and it got over looked first cause of zahirins propaganda and then tablighi jammat propaganda. Whose who want to hit zahirins and tablighi jammat are same and they are much more educated and organized than you are and your craving for hate and sectarianism gives them room to defame both side. For them both zahirins and tablighi jammat are conservatives and they feed on your small divide. Hope you understand what I mean and become more careful in future. 
And between if you want to white wash Saudis here is some thing negative as well. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237930811606745091
You see no one is perfect and there is always something out there that will used to defame your school of thought so refrain from attacking and hurt others plz. These are times to get united not divided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> Dude , we are the most undisciplined nation .
> 
> You are arguing only one sided. KSA govt kick out thousands of infested umara zaireen and warn PIA and govt to remove your nationals before certain deadline. Same way UAE govt remove all tourist. Every country is trying to protect its national. We crying 24/7 why Iran kickout Pakistani back to Pakistan.



I do not except your flawed excuse. Neither I expect Iran Khan to keep quite on the God given opportunity to play his role in Bollywoods ''cold start''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

BHarwana said:


> There is a counter argument to this as well but there is something you are missing here. Covid19 has no religion it will effect all. The problem in this thread is that it is totally out of context. The news is always out there and if you want to launch a propaganda targeting certain group it can be done. Just like few days back Iran and zahirins were attacked and today tablighi jammat and Saudis got attacked. You fail to understand what I told you long time ago. Stop your sectarianism it will only hurt you. If I break down the spread of covid 19 in Pakistan it has nothing to do with zahirins or tablighi jammat on whole but the reason of spread is different and it got over looked first cause of zahirins propaganda and then tablighi jammat propaganda. Whose who want to hit zahirins and tablighi jammat are same and they are much more educated and organized than you are and your craving for hate and sectarianism gives them room to defame both side. For them both zahirins and tablighi jammat are conservatives and they feed on your small divide. Hope you understand what I mean and become more careful in future.
> And between if you want to white wash Saudis here is some thing negative as well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237930811606745091
> You see no one is perfect and there is always something out there that will used to defame your school of thought so refrain from attacking and hurt others plz. These are times to get united not divided.


Criticism against ARAMCO started from within Saudi Arabia and they immediately stopped it with an apology.

I didn't say anything sectarian I remember how members in PDF used to talk sh*t against Wahabis without any repercussions and no one accused them of sectarianism but when it comes to criticism over Iran handling of Zaireens which was even pointed out by our government then why even MODs came in jumping to defend Iran?

They can hire our men to fight their dirty wars in M.E but cant keep the Zaireens or cooperate with our government to handle this problem properly?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Chhatrapati said:


> What? Did Tableeghi Jamaat had a Corona party or something? How come they got into the center of this spread in the subcontinent?



Don't know

May be they didn't chug down gau mutra to not spread corona despite being in large crowds like Hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Malik Alpha said:


> Look what Wahabis are doing. Instead of deporting illegal immigrants they are giving them free medical treatment without legal consequences.
> 
> Btw a huge chunk of them are Pakistanis.
> View attachment 619621




What has this thread got to do with KSA or Wahhabis?? 
No one has said anything bad about your Saudi masters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

M. Sarmad said:


> What has this thread got to do with KSA or Wahhabis??
> No one has said anything bad about your Saudi masters


Dont get so agitated I didnt say anything against your Irani masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> How many times must I explain that creating duplicate threads on the same topic, especially a topic that has become poisoned, is not acceptable.
> 
> Have I not given you reasons for thread deletion and also suggested that you continue the discussion in existing threads? Why do you have a problem with continuing the discussion in existing threads and insist on making new threads on the same old topic?
> 
> And what about displaying the same anger, intensity and determination in countering the sectarian hatemongers in Pakistan? ASWJ/LeJ leadership is still wandering around isn't it?
> 
> The attacks every year on the Hazara Shia are driven by sectarian hatred spread by organizations in Pakistan, aren't they? Let's get rid of this sectarian hatred cancer from Pakistan first before launching a crusade against Iran.



You don't need to explain anything to anyone. You are a very senior member and a mod here, you know better what to do. I, however, do appreciate the high level of tolerance you have shown by engaging politely with those who are posting the same nonsense over and over again, and who have repeatedly falsely accused you of doing things that you never did.. and they even have made personal remarks against you.



Malik Alpha said:


> Dont get so agitated I didnt say anything against your Irani masters.



No one is agitated, mate
The question was: What has Wahhabis or KSA got to do with this thread? why posting irrelevant nonsense and lies?



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I have no such history



From what I have observed for the last few days, your posts have been extremely hate-filled and sectarian.
Too much hatred and negative emotions is not good for your health, bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Nope - technically CHINA is the 'exporter of virus to the WHOLE WORLD', so if you want to bash any other country, you need to attack and abuse China first.



i'm only concerned with Pakistan and the region around... this is why my words, you quoted, says REGION not WORLD. Apparently your wasting your chaffs.
Since you asked.... I may support plenty of other reasons to attack Iran, but spreading COVID in region is not one of it.
China had a breakout of virus, they acted very responsibly and lead the world in containing COVID, without having learned from China, this world would be in a larger $hit hole, Iran simply didn't acted responsible.
If i had to curse any one, than it's undoubtedly Imran Khan and his team and i'm saying it from beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

M. Sarmad said:


> No one is agitated, mate
> The question was: What has Wahhabis or KSA got to do with this thread? why posting irrelevant nonsense and lies?


What lies? A government you and your masters hate so much is actually taking care of your countrymen instead of throwing em like trash at the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

BHarwana said:


> If I break down the spread of covid 19 in Pakistan it has nothing to do with zahirins or tablighi jammat on whole but the reason of spread is different and it got over looked first cause of zahirins propaganda and then tablighi jammat propaganda. Whose who want to hit zahirins and tablighi jammat are same and they are much more educated and organized than you are and your craving for hate and sectarianism gives them room to defame both side. For them both zahirins and tablighi jammat are conservatives and they feed on your small divide. Hope you understand what I mean and become more careful in future.



You do have a point



Malik Alpha said:


> What lies? A government you and your masters hate so much is actually taking care of your countrymen instead of throwing em like trash at the border.



Again, what has Wahhabis or KSA got to do with this thread? Comprehension issues ?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Malik Alpha said:


> Criticism against ARAMCO started from within Saudi Arabia and they immediately stopped it with an apology.
> 
> I didn't say anything sectarian I remember how members in PDF used to talk sh*t against Wahabis without any repercussions and no one accused them of sectarianism but when it comes to criticism over Iran handling of Zaireens which was even pointed out by our government then why even MODs came in jumping to defend Iran?
> 
> They can hire our men to fight their dirty wars in M.E but cant keep the Zaireens or cooperate with our government to handle this problem properly?



Look let me put it simple to you. Iran pushed Pakistani into Pakistan cause Iran never had the resources to treat them. You and I both know this, do we agree here? 
Saudis also pushed Pakistanis back and gave pia 3 days even though they had resources and Umrah travelers also have medical insurance included in package. But saying Saudis had resources is wrong. They also don't have resources to treat so many people. 

The problem is news and media which divided and labeled both news as zahirins and Umrah pilgrims and this news as tablighi jammat. Instead what should the label be? Pakistanis not zahirins or tablighi jammat these 2 lables are done to form a divide in this time of misery and chaos. The reason behind this was to make things more difficult for PTI so that they fail to handle pandemic. 
Those who worked on this divide had nothing to do with Shia or sunni or wahabbis but their objective is to use the divide and turn shit into a mess and chaos. It was a special attempt to promote hate in pandemic. If you are a true and country loving Pakistani always recognize such threats and defend your country no matter if that hurt your own point of standing. Sometimes you have to show tolerance against many things that you dislike and look at bigger picture of how it will harm on a bigger level. Here is a break down from morning when cases were 1865

Out of 1870 cases 47% were zahirins from Iran.
19% were travelers from different countries
34% was the domestic spread. 

Now why the country is on lockdown? Cause of 34% of domestic spread. 
Who contributed to this. 
Zahirins are responsible for +/-5 cases
Tablighi jammat is responsible for +/-27
Umrah return is responsible for +/-40

This makes 5+27+40=72 cases who is responsible for the rest of domestic spread? This is the question no one is asking. 

Disclaimer these figures can slightly vary but that would be very small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

M. Sarmad said:


> Again, what has Wahhabis or KSA got to do with this thread? Comprehension issues ?


What lies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Shahzaz ud din said:


>


In countries like India and Pakistan, such state paid sprays are huge hogwash.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> Our government says that you are forcing and dumping people on our border
> 
> Enough proof?
> 
> same is with afghans. Who you are dumping with similar insensitivity


well , I must say your government say shit if they say so . I'm in a position that provide medical service to many Afghan who had Covid-19 disease and they are more than 1 or 2 person.



Areesh said:


> Even today Shehbaz Gill spokesman Punjab government was saying in a TV program that Iran pushed people in *no mans land and shut gates from their side*
> 
> This is the program just from *today*:


do you guys have video of that



Areesh said:


> And I also shared some facts with you. The fact that there are confirm reports of Iran pushing people even today in Pakistan
> 
> And Iran is being bashed because Iran hasn't stopped even for a day from pushing people in Pakistan despite please from Pakistani government
> 
> Obviously Iran would be bashed only since it is the only country that is sending Pakistan daily in Pakistan


which report ? show us video of it , its border and there are tons of camera there to record this historic incident



Areesh said:


> First I proved that people are still coming from Iran (Forcefully)


you never proved that



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I have no such history
> 
> My recent history wrt Iran begins exactly from when this whole saga with Iran started - pilgrims being pushed into despite being asked not to.
> 
> No Pakistani gives single fuk to Iran unless she decides to harm Pakistan.


any proof for that


----------



## Chhatrapati

Areesh said:


> Don't know
> 
> May be they didn't chug down gau mutra to not spread corona despite being in large crowds like Hindus


At least they're not the virus super spreaders.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> How many times must I explain that creating duplicate threads on the same topic, especially a topic that has become poisoned, is not acceptable.
> 
> Have I not given you reasons for thread deletion and also suggested that you continue the discussion in existing threads? Why do you have a problem with continuing the discussion in existing threads and insist on making new threads on the same old topic?
> 
> And what about displaying the same anger, intensity and determination in countering the sectarian hatemongers in Pakistan? ASWJ/LeJ leadership is still wandering around isn't it?
> 
> The attacks every year on the Hazara Shia are driven by sectarian hatred spread by organizations in Pakistan, aren't they? Let's get rid of this sectarian hatred cancer from Pakistan first before launching a crusade against Iran.



Pakistanis by nature are tolerant...Sectarian bigots never flourished in Pakistan.

whether it is ASWJ or Fatimoun/Zanibiyoun brigade....BOTH needs to be crushed



M. Sarmad said:


> From what I have observed for the last few days, your posts have been extremely hate-filled and sectarian.
> Too much hatred and negative emotions is not good for your health, bhai



Sir, I used to have soft spot for Iran...Sadly, all GONE.

Yes, I agree with you...not good for health but what can I do when I see mockery of my country right in front of me.

When Saudis did shame Pakistan....I SHOUTED. Check out below thread.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/this-is-so-sad-sorry-turkiye-and-malaysia-we-were-forced.646267/

You're Azlan Haider, right? 



Hack-Hook said:


> any proof for that



Ask any guy, here.

Never was so interested in Iran.

But now, I am.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis by nature are tolerant...Sectarian bigots never flourished in Pakistan.
> 
> whether it is ASWJ or Fatimoun/Zanibiyoun brigade....BOTH needs to be crushed
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, I used to have soft spot for Iran...Sadly, all GONE.
> 
> Yes, I agree with you...not good for health but what can I do when I see mockery of my country right in front of me.
> 
> When Saudis did shame Pakistan....I SHOUTED. Check out below thread.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/this-is-so-sad-sorry-turkiye-and-malaysia-we-were-forced.646267/
> 
> You're Azlan Haider, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask any guy, here.
> 
> Never was so interested in Iran.
> 
> But now, I am.


well I have asked several time nobody showed evidence of Iran forcefully expell foreigners . if they want to go back we cant held them against their wish. and as I said in the hospital I work we have Afghan national oatient and also we had Iraqi national one week ago.


----------



## Mentee

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Sir, I used to have soft spot for Iran...Sadly, all GONE.



Iran is not your gf to have soft spot for or any other country for that matter , seriously? 



Hack-Hook said:


> well I have asked several time nobody showed evidence of Iran forcefully expell foreigners . if they want to go back we cant held them against their wish. and as I said in the hospital I work we have Afghan national oatient and also we had Iraqi national one week ago.



Prolly buncha diplomats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mentee said:


> Iran is not your gf to have soft spot for or any other country for that matter , seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly buncha diplomats


well no some normal workers , the diplomats won't come to normal wards , we have some VIP wards and private hospitals . those wards and hospitals have rooms that I wonder why some diplomats don't fake sickness to go there instead of Hotels or their embassy residence.


----------



## Mentee

Hack-Hook said:


> well no some normal workers , the diplomats won't come to normal wards , we have some VIP wards and private hospitals . those wards and hospitals have rooms that I wonder why some diplomats don't fake sickness to go there instead of Hotels or their embassy residence.



So the revolution never got hold of the poor?


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mentee said:


> So the revolution never got hold of the poor?


we provide them with necessary care its just not offered with silver spoon on golden tray, we can't force the private hospitals (can we? after all we are not a communist country)


----------



## Mentee

Hack-Hook said:


> we provide them with necessary care its just not offered with silver spoon on golden tray, we can't force the private hospitals (can we? after all we are not a communist country)



Hey bro plz don't mind for what's coming but I think like most Uber nationalists you too are full of Bulshit!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mentee said:


> Hey bro plz don't mind for what's coming but I think like most Uber nationalists you too are full of Bulshit!


you knew , I suggest don't talk about what you don't knew anything about. you are just sad for something else, funny part you cant prove your point so lost your cool. (the fact remain you guys could not show evidence of us forcibly deport foreigners)


----------



## Mentee

Hack-Hook said:


> you knew , I suggest don't talk about what you don't knew anything about. you are just sad for something else



Humanity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

This shouldn't be about a Jamat only or a Sect. Lest call a tragedy where everyone needs to act responsibly. Tableeghi Jamat or Zaireen, infection doesn't care. However, it's the Govt. that need to implement the writ and law for everyone. Neither Zaireen means Shias nor the Tableeghi Jamat means Sunnis. Generalization is not appropriate and will cause more hatred. Govt. failure to contain such cases, failing to isolate or failing to detect; can be discussed with factors involved and so the limitations. Let us all act responsibly in these times and help each other to get rid of virus. Stay safe, take care of each other and pray for forgiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blacklight

The Eagle said:


> This shouldn't be about a Jamat only or a Sect. Lest call a tragedy where everyone needs to act responsibly. Tableeghi Jamat or Zaireen, infection doesn't care. However, it's the Govt. that need to implement the writ and law for everyone. Neither Zaireen means Shias nor the Tableeghi Jamat means Sunnis. Generalization is not appropriate and will cause more hatred. *Govt. failure to contain such cases, failing to isolate or failing to detect; can be discussed with factors involved and so the limitations*. Let us all act responsibly in these times and help each other to get rid of virus. Stay safe, take care of each other and pray for forgiveness.



IF one govt dept were to be blamed, it would be NDMA. They miserably failed to act proactively, after all isn't it their job to tackle crises?



BHarwana said:


> There is a counter argument to this as well but there is something you are missing here. Covid19 has no religion it will effect all. The problem in this thread is that it is totally out of context. The news is always out there and if you want to launch a propaganda targeting certain group it can be done. Just like few days back Iran and zahirins were attacked and today tablighi jammat and Saudis got attacked. You fail to understand what I told you long time ago. Stop your sectarianism it will only hurt you. If I break down the spread of covid 19 in Pakistan it has nothing to do with zahirins or tablighi jammat on whole but the reason of spread is different and it got over looked first cause of zahirins propaganda and then tablighi jammat propaganda. *Whose who want to hit zahirins and tablighi jammat are same and they are much more educated and organized than you are and your craving for hate and sectarianism gives them room to defame both side. For them both zahirins and tablighi jammat are conservatives and they feed on your small divide.* Hope you understand what I mean and become more careful in future.
> And between if you want to white wash Saudis here is some thing negative as well.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237930811606745091
> You see no one is perfect and there is always something out there that will used to defame your school of thought so refrain from attacking and hurt others plz. These are times to get united not divided.



Excellent Post! I wish I could rate it.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Mentee said:


> Humanity


till today Afghan immigrant recieved the same service as Iranian recieved
https://www.avapress.com/fa/report/165697/مهاجرین-افغانستانی-خدمات-درمانی-یک-سان-شهروندان-ایران-ارائه-شده-100-هزار-مهاجر-بیمه-رایگان-استفاده-می-کنند
https://www.isna.ir/news/95040104638/درمان-گران-اتباع-افغان-و-مصایب-بیمارستان-ها
but now their hospital bill become free while Iranian still pay the bill (well the bill is not like usa for example here if yoy had no insurance we only charge yoy 4$ for a chest CT-scan)
https://www.trt.net.tr/persian/yrn/...drmn-rygn-mhjrn-6-hfth-ps-z-shyw-krwn-1388547
https://baztab.news/article/1304571

and it include illegal migrant


----------



## Adam_Khan

Hack-Hook said:


> till today Afghan immigrant recieved the same service as Iranian recieved
> https://www.avapress.com/fa/report/165697/مهاجرین-افغانستانی-خدمات-درمانی-یک-سان-شهروندان-ایران-ارائه-شده-100-هزار-مهاجر-بیمه-رایگان-استفاده-می-کنند
> https://www.isna.ir/news/95040104638/درمان-گران-اتباع-افغان-و-مصایب-بیمارستان-ها
> but now their hospital bill become free while Iranian still pay the bill (well the bill is not like usa for example here if yoy had no insurance we only charge yoy 4$ for a chest CT-scan)
> https://www.trt.net.tr/persian/yrn/...drmn-rygn-mhjrn-6-hfth-ps-z-shyw-krwn-1388547
> https://baztab.news/article/1304571
> 
> and it include illegal migrant



4 dollars in Iranian currency would be a lot,I bet most most of the populace wouldn't be able to afford a CT scan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

Just recieved this message from Ministry of Health
@M. Sarmad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Adam_Khan said:


> 4 dollars in Iranian currency would be a lot,I bet most most of the populace wouldn't be able to afford a CT scan.


the minimum wage last year was 1.600.000 toman that 4$ will be aound 60000 toman or 4% (to be exact 3.75%)of minimum wage . wonder how much it is in usa or pakistan if you dont have insurance . if you have minimum insurance it would be 19000 toman or around 1.3$


----------



## Adam_Khan

Hack-Hook said:


> the minimum wage last year was 1.600.000 toman that 4$ will be aound 60000 toman or 4% of minimum wage . wonder how much it is in usa or pakistan if you dont have insurance . if you have minimum insurance it would be 19000 toman or around 1.3$



In NHS one CT scan costs 350 pounds and with ancillary items it costs the hospital 500 pounds a whole.

In Pakistan the same scan with reporting will cost you 25 US dollars in a government hospital.


----------



## Blacklight

Adam_Khan said:


> In Pakistan the same scan with reporting will cost you 25 US dollars in a government hospital.



IF it works, the waiting list will be 2yrs long.


----------



## Areesh

Hack-Hook said:


> well , I must say your government say shit if they say so . I'm in a position that provide medical service to many Afghan who had Covid-19 disease and they are more than 1 or 2 person.



Well the government say so. And there is more than reasonable reason to believe that



> you never proved that



https://www.arabnews.pk/node/1648781/pakistan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244210464076242945

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Chhatrapati said:


> At least they're not the virus super spreaders.



Nobody is a super spreader if you don't test them

It is all very simple for hindus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Areesh said:


> Nobody is a super spreader if you don't test them
> 
> It is all very simple for hindus



@Areesh: There is a news coming that lockdown in Pakistan would be extended to April 14. Can you open a thread on it. I don't know, how to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

SIPRA said:


> @Areesh: There is a news coming that lockdown in Pakistan would be extended to April 14. Can you open a thread on it. I don't know, how to do it.



Done

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/lock-down-in-pakistan-extended-to-14-april.659380/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Sir, I used to have soft spot for Iran...Sadly, all GONE.
> 
> Yes, I agree with you...not good for health but what can I do when I see mockery of my country right in front of me.
> 
> When Saudis did shame Pakistan....I SHOUTED. Check out below thread.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/this-is-so-sad-sorry-turkiye-and-malaysia-we-were-forced.646267/
> 
> You're Azlan Haider, right?



Bro, you are contradicting yourself here... You say that you used to have a soft spot for Iran and then yourself posted a link to a thread where you have said: 




PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I was the one who sided with Saudis all the time, bashed Iran a lot (for quite right reasons)



^^ You, as per your own admission, have been pro-Saudi and anti-Iran. 

As for you SHOUTING against the Saudis, you haven't used the kind of language for Saudis that you use for Iran (for obvious reasons). In fact, your criticism of Saudi is reasonable. No one has any problem with reasonable criticism of Iran either.. But your repeated tirades against Iran are based on your emotions/sectarian affiliations rather than Facts... That's what we have been trying to explain to you. 



> You're Azlan Haider, right?


Yes



Malik Alpha said:


> View attachment 619744
> Just recieved this message from Ministry of Health
> @M. Sarmad



And how is this related to the thread/discussion ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

M. Sarmad said:


> Bro, you are contradicting yourself here... You say that you used to have a soft spot for Iran and then yourself posted a link to a thread where you have said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ You, as per your own admission, have been pro-Saudi and anti-Iran.
> 
> As for you SHOUTING against the Saudis, you haven't used the kind of language for Saudis that you use for Iran (for obvious reasons). In fact, your criticism of Saudi is reasonable. No one has any problem with reasonable criticism of Iran either.. But your repeated tirades against Iran are based on your emotions/sectarian affiliations rather than Facts... That's what we have been trying to explain to you.



I think I did not put it correctly...

I don't like Iran since Kulbhsuhan saga and other things which I later discovered Iran is doing against my country.

Yes, I had soft spot for Iran even then given how they are sanction top to bottom.

I was never at extreme against Iran but I think I am now and it has its own reasons.

Everything has its limits. 

Iranians have done nothing good for Pakistan since 1979...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I think I did not put it correctly...
> 
> I don't like Iran since Kulbhsuhan saga and other things which I later discovered Iran is doing against my country.
> 
> Yes, I had soft spot for Iran even then given how they are sanction top to bottom.
> 
> I was never at extreme against Iran but I think I am now and it has its own reasons.
> 
> Everything has its limits.
> 
> Iranians have done nothing good for Pakistan since 1979...



Iran is no friend of Pakistan but it isn't an enemy state either, nor do we afford more enemies/overtly hostile nations in our neighbourhood.

Iran may not have done anything good for Pakistan since 1971, but we haven't done anything good for them either. We have been strong allies and strategic partners of US and KSA, both nations extremely hostile towards Iranians. So, we shouldn't be complaining about the 2003 New Delhi Declaration that boldly set forth the vision of strategic partnership between Iran and India; an arch-enemy of Pakistan.

It's geo-politics. We share a 900 km border with Iran and both countries have made efforts to maintain workable relations. It should remain that way.

But can Iran be held responsible for the spread of Covid-19 in Pakistan? The answer is in negative

First of all, Iran itself is a victim, they didn't create the virus... Iranian government mishandled the crisis, and as someone pointed out, half the Iranian government was infected by the virus and they themselves were chest deep in the crisis, so can't blame them for telling foreigners to leave Iran.

Secondly, if we look at the deaths caused by covid-19 in Pakistan so far, it turns out that only 15-20% of the cases can be linked to Iran and Zaireen. Just because the Zaireen were the first ones to be tested/suspected, doesn't mean that they brought the virus to Pakistan.

Yes, you can criticize the Iranian government for not cooperating with Pakistani authorities regarding the expulsion of Zaireen, but then again the coordination and cooperation between the two sides at Taftan had been poor even prior to the outbreak. One wouldn't expect improved coordination during coronavirus _extreme_ _panic_ . The Iranian president asking IK for help in the time of crisis by advocating removal of US sanctions shows that the lack of cooperation at Taftan was not out of malice but panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

M. Sarmad said:


> Iran is no friend of Pakistan but it isn't an enemy state either, nor do we afford more enemies/overtly hostile nations in our neighbourhood.
> 
> Iran may not have done anything good for Pakistan since 1971, but we haven't done anything good for them either. We have been strong allies and strategic partners of US and KSA, both nations extremely hostile towards Iranians. So, we shouldn't be complaining about the 2003 New Delhi Declaration that boldly set forth the vision of strategic partnership between Iran and India; an arch-enemy of Pakistan.
> 
> It's geo-politics. We share a 900 km border with Iran and both countries have made efforts to maintain workable relations. It should remain that way.
> 
> But can Iran be held responsible for the spread of Covid-19 in Pakistan? The answer is in negative
> 
> First of all, Iran itself is a victim, they didn't create the virus... Iranian government mishandled the crisis, and as someone pointed out, half the Iranian government was infected by the virus and they themselves were chest deep in the crisis, so can't blame them for telling foreigners to leave Iran.
> 
> Secondly, if we look at the deaths caused by covid-19 in Pakistan so far, it turns out that only 15-20% of the cases can be linked to Iran and Zaireen. Just because the Zaireen were the first ones to be tested/suspected, doesn't mean that they brought the virus to Pakistan.
> 
> Yes, you can criticize the Iranian government for not cooperating with Pakistani authorities regarding the expulsion of Zaireen, but then again the coordination and cooperation between the two sides at Taftan had been poor even prior to the outbreak. One wouldn't expect improved coordination during coronavirus _extreme_ _panic_ . The Iranian president asking IK for help in the time of crisis by advocating removal of US sanctions shows that the lack of cooperation at Taftan was not out of malice but panic.



I disagree.

Pakistan despite being Saudi ally, kick started Iran's NUCLEAR program, can you believe that? Nuclear program? Which provides Tehran bargaining chip till today.

We helped them in their Iraq war.

They used our diplomatic missions to convey their opinion when they were isolated.

This all happened after 1979 and we being Saudi ally.

And how did Iran pay back?

From high level military spy Kulbhushan to local street thug; Uzair baloch - Iran's hands are everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alpha

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I think I did not put it correctly...
> 
> I don't like Iran since Kulbhsuhan saga and other things which I later discovered Iran is doing against my country.
> 
> Yes, I had soft spot for Iran even then given how they are sanction top to bottom.
> 
> I was never at extreme against Iran but I think I am now and it has its own reasons.
> 
> Everything has its limits.
> 
> Iranians have done nothing good for Pakistan since 1979...


I wonder how lost these folks must be pre 1979. I think they are in shock how they got treated by their infallible masters. Sadmay mai hain bichare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistan despite being Saudi ally, kick started Iran's NUCLEAR program, can you believe that? Nuclear program? Which provides Tehran bargaining chip till today.
> 
> We helped them in their Iraq war.
> 
> They used our diplomatic missions to convey their opinion when they were isolated.
> 
> This all happened after 1979 and we being Saudi ally.
> 
> And how did Iran pay back?
> 
> From high level military spy Kulbhushan to local street thug; Uzair baloch - Iran's hands are everywhere.



^^ That's a quite simplistic binary worldview of highly complex and subtly nuanced situations/events.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Areesh said:


> Nobody is a super spreader if you don't test them
> 
> It is all very simple for hindus


Oh we are testing them alright. Whoever is suspected of having contact with infected people. 

How do you think we tested this many people?


----------



## Areesh

Chhatrapati said:


> Oh we are testing them alright. Whoever is suspected of having contact with infected people.
> 
> How do you think we tested this many people?



Western media has doubts about your tests and rightly so


----------



## Chhatrapati

Areesh said:


> Western media has doubts about your tests and rightly so


Western Media is not running the country.


----------



## Areesh

Chhatrapati said:


> Western Media is not running the country.



True

A coward fascist and mass murderer is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

Areesh said:


> True
> 
> A coward fascist and mass murderer is


Yeah yea yea... Whatever.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> Well the government say so. And there is more than reasonable reason to believe that
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arabnews.pk/node/1648781/pakistan
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244210464076242945


honestly were in the article or the tweet there was any evidence that we forcefully return pilgrims to Pakistan , more importantly were was the evidence that Pakistan foreign ministry office asked us not to send them back to Pakistan ?
you are posting a biased article from Arabnews (which is well known everywhere how fair they are when it come to Iran) as evidence without any hard material to back your claim . really shameful, Really shameful.


----------



## SIPRA

Areesh said:


> True
> 
> A coward fascist and mass murderer is



Pardhaan Qatil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Chhatrapati said:


> Yeah yea yea... Whatever.



But then voting mass murderers is your cuture

So yeah whatever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistan despite being Saudi ally, kick started Iran's NUCLEAR program, can you believe that? Nuclear program? Which provides Tehran bargaining chip till today.


I think I previously explained that to you .


----------



## Areesh

Hack-Hook said:


> honestly were in the article or the tweet there was any evidence that we forcefully return pilgrims to Pakistan , *more importantly were was the evidence that Pakistan foreign ministry office asked us not to send them back to Pakistan ?*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244203765999296513

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244203765999296513


again the same tweet from unnamed highranking official 
wonder if it was national secret that an unnamed official must announce it ? why not your foreign ministry spokeperson ? 
that's not evidence , I can also made a post on tweeter and made claim from unknown highranking official that Pakistan government urgently asked Iran to send piligrims back as soon as possible.

by the way if you look at your own post , you see your gavernment announced they are closely working with Iranian official on Taftan border issue.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Areesh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244203765999296513


Any more news other than Anas mallick?


----------



## Areesh

Hack-Hook said:


> again the same tweet from unnamed highranking official
> wonder if it was national secret that an unnamed official must announce it ? why not your foreign ministry spokeperson ?
> *that's not evidence , I can also made a post on tweeter and made claim from unknown highranking official that Pakistan government urgently asked Iran to send piligrims back as soon as possible.*
> 
> by the way if you look at your own post , you see your gavernment announced they are closely working with Iranian official on Taftan border issue.



Bold part. No you can't

As for more proof

It is said in the article itself where province of Balochistan not only asked Pakistani federal government to ask Iran to stop sending pilgrims but they themselves asked talked to Iranian border forces to not send pilgrims



> In an interview with Arab News on Wednesday, Balochistan Home Minister Mir Zia Ullah Langove said that the provincial government had contacted federal authorities when the outbreak began last month, asking them to tell Iranian authorities not to send pilgrims back to Pakistan without proper screening. *Local government officials also met Iranian authorities to communicate their concerns.*
> 
> *But thousands of pilgrims still arrived in Balochistan without having been screened in Iran, Langove said, adding: “We were left with no choice but to let them enter and quarantine them on our side of the border.”*





> A senior Balochistan government official said Iranian authorities had kept sending pilgrims and other Pakistanis to the Taftan crossing despite Islamabad having officially communicated that the border was closed.



https://www.arabnews.com/node/1649091/world



Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Any more news other than Anas mallick?



Baluchistan government openly said they asked Iranian and Pakistani government to not let these guys come in Pakistan and keep them for some more time in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Pakistanis by nature are tolerant...Sectarian bigots never flourished in Pakistan.
> 
> whether it is ASWJ or Fatimoun/Zanibiyoun brigade....BOTH needs to be crushed


The priority should be, and is, organizations that have actually carried out terrorism in Pakistan and actively spread hatred in Pakistan.

The LeJ/ASWJ meet that description before the Zainabiyoun. Not saying that the Zainabiyoun isn't a potential issue and should not be addressed, but the active threat is the ASWJ/LeJ, and they have a history of sectarian terrorism in Pakistan. Why do you think the Hazara are specifically targeted in Quetta again and again every year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> Bold part. No you can't
> 
> As for more proof
> 
> It is said in the article itself where province of Balochistan not only asked Pakistani federal government to ask Iran to stop sending pilgrims but they themselves asked talked to Iranian border forces to not send pilgrims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arabnews.com/node/1649091/world
> 
> 
> 
> Baluchistan government openly said they asked Iranian and Pakistani government to not let these guys come in Pakistan and keep them for some more time in Iran


Baluchistan government have no authorization to ask foreign countriess do anything , your central government have a foreign ministery did they asked Iran that.

and yes I can do that and its very easy but I'm not in fake news business


----------



## Areesh

Hack-Hook said:


> Baluchistan government have no authorization to ask foreign countriess do anything , your central government have a _*foreign ministery did they asked Iran that*_.
> 
> and yes I can do that and its very easy but I'm not in fake news business



Federal government shut down border with you

What does that mean for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Areesh said:


> Federal government shut down border with you
> 
> What does that mean for you?


Again from your own biased article .
what does


> At a media briefing on Thursday, foreign office spokesperson Aisha Farooqui said that Pakistan was working closely with Iran on the movement of pilgrims.
> “Every effort is being made to sort out issues, if any, through mutual coordination,” she said.


means for you ?

so please Ask your federal government what border being closed means . they ask us help piligrims return their home.
wonder why you try to blame Iran for your internal problems?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

M. Sarmad said:


> ^^ That's a quite simplistic binary worldview of highly complex and subtly nuanced situations/events.



Whatever you call this....These are Facts.

Pakistan never harmed Iranian's national security.

We even refused to join Yemen war despite being Saudi Ally.

What did we get in return?



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The priority should be, and is, organizations that have actually carried out terrorism in Pakistan and actively spread hatred in Pakistan.
> 
> The LeJ/ASWJ meet that description before the Zainabiyoun. Not saying that the Zainabiyoun isn't a potential issue and should not be addressed, but the active threat is the ASWJ/LeJ, and they have a history of sectarian terrorism in Pakistan. Why do you think the Hazara are specifically targeted in Quetta again and again every year?



Then address it...No one will argue on this.

But difference would be that when going after Lej....no one will shout discrimination song from Sunnis

However, going after Zanibiyoun, discrimination /victim card may get played

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

LAHORE: The number of confirmed coronavirus patients at the Raiwind Tableeghi Markaz rose to 41 on Wednesday, after 14 more preachers tested positive, whereas 15 positive cases were reported in other parts of the provincial capital during the last 24 hours.

According to the daily situation report on coronavirus released by the Punjab health authorities, an elderly virus patient died at the Benazir Bhutto Hospital, Rawalpindi. The 83-year-old victim had arrived from England recently.

So far total 10 patients have succumbed to the virus in Punjab, including four each in Lahore and Rawalpindi and one each in Faisalabad and Rahim Yar Khan.

Meanwhile, 64 more people were confirmed as Covid-19 patients across the province, taking the total number to 748, including 178 in Lahore.

ARTICLE CONTINUES AFTER AD
900 residents of Raiwind quarantined

After Lahore, Gujrat has become a flashpoint for coronavirus as 24 new patients tested positive for the virus in the district during the last 24 hours, taking the tally of confirmed cases surfacing there to 86.

A senior official said the Raiwind Tableeghi Markez was presently housing approximately 600 preachers. The health teams have so far sent samples of around 110 of them for lab analysis, he said, adding the reports later confirmed 41 preachers as Covid-19 patients.

To a question, he said, the health teams, with the support of police, carried out random tests of over 100 residents of Raiwind City which had been locked down on Tuesday to prevent outbreak of the disease. He said their reports were awaited to know the extent of the disease’s impact on the locals.

So far, DG Khan has reported 207 confirmed cases, Multan 91, Rawalpindi 46, Jehlum 28, Gujranwala 12, Gujrat 86, Sargodha seven, while Faisalabad has nine Covid-19 patients.

A spokesperson for the health department said tests of total 16,061 suspected and confirmed patients had been carried out so far in Punjab. The tests were conducted at the National Institute of Health (NIHS) Islamabad, Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital, Lahore, Nishtar Hospital, Multan, Chughati Lab and the health department lab on Jail Road, Lahore.

Meanwhile, the city administration says as many as 900 residents of Raiwind tehsil have been quarantined at various centres for being Covid-19 suspects.

It claims the teams led by Raiwind tehsil officers have started distributing food and ration among the residents affected by complete lockdown in the area.

“As many as 900 people have been sent to quarantine centres. Minimum 10-day ration has also been distributed among 1,000 families in Raiwind where a complete lockdown is being observed strictly,” Lahore DC Danish Afzaal told a press release on Wednesday.

“Cooked food has also been distrubuted among 600 people in Raiwind,” he added.

The DC said the Rawind’s exit and entry points were being monitored strictly, as the mobility of people within or outside the town had completely been restricted through deployment of police and personnel of security agencies.

He urged the people to follow the government instructions regarding the lockdown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Now they have all the time at their disposal in the quarantine to pray for this menace to end

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Nobody should attack the Tabligi movement as the first initial cases of the virus came from pilgrims coming back from Iran through the taftan border. (I am not blaming any sect). In UK I have met Tabligi Jamat professionals some of whom are engineers and Doctors. It is a peaceful group. In UK the virus spread by people coming back from their vacations from a ski trip in northern Italy. Nobody is blaming the Italians but are holding the UK government responsible for a slow response to the first initial cases.


----------



## Gibbs

Samurai_assassin said:


> It is a peaceful group.



@jamahir ??


----------



## The Eagle

Big Tank said:


> P.S: Nothing against Tableeghi brothers. This is a virus and the whole world is suffering.
> 
> However, I'd love to hear some Farsi Sazish theory by few of our members that how Shias sent these Tableeghis to infect us.



You have nothing personal but unfortunately, you couldn't help to throw a spanner to flame it. Afsos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Big Tank said:


> P.S: Nothing against Tableeghi brothers. This is a virus and the whole world is suffering.
> 
> However, I'd love to hear some Farsi Sazish theory by few of our members that how Shias sent these Tableeghis to infect us.


Your mistake here is again you used the word tablighi and that was for point scoring. 



Sine Nomine said:


> Your only purpose of this post is to score some brownie points against Sunnis,let me rephrase it for you;
> "Iran dumped thousands of Zaireens from Pakistan out of which almost 52% were infected back into remote BCP of Pakistan,that too without coordinating with Govt of Pakistan.Iran didn't showed enough respect and care for Pakistani zaireens and this fact was later endorsed by sitting Govt,on the other hand Bharati zaireens were respectfully escorted to areas and than sent back"​You should really ask Iran and Mullahs of Qom about treating Pakistanis like piece of garbage even though they bad mouth own state and fight their proxy wars,rather than taking gibes.


You are blaming him but you started this shit show in the first place. See you still don't get it. There is no gain here for you to bash Iran and zahirins for him to take revenge. You both are wrong and being childih.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samurai_assassin

Gibbs said:


> @jamahir ??


I know some members some of the best people I've met.


----------



## S.Y.A

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> The LeJ/ASWJ meet that description before the Zainabiyoun. Not saying that the Zainabiyoun isn't a potential issue and should not be addressed, but the active threat is the ASWJ/LeJ, and they have a history of sectarian terrorism in Pakistan. Why do you think the Hazara are specifically targeted in Quetta again and again every year?


in response to iran sponsored uprisings in gb and quetta in the 80s. or have you forgotten about those acts of terrorism? burning of masjids and markets by terrorist/takfiri processions are also acts of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sine Nomine

BHarwana said:


> You are blaming him but you started this shit show in the first place. See you still don't get it. There is no gain here for you to bash Iran and zahirins for him to take revenge. You both are wrong and being childih.


I didn't started any shit show,just posted news and opined.


----------



## S.Y.A

Target killing of sunni ulema are also acts of terrorism


----------



## BHarwana

Sine Nomine said:


> I didn't started any shit show,just posted news and opined.


A fabricated news zahirins were Pakistani and Iran did not had resources to treat them. You ignore that fact. That was your bias. 
Then came this new which is also fabricated as tablighi jammat is also Pakistani and Pakistani citizens and singling them out as tablighi jammat is an attempt to divide this society. The lable of news is misleading. Following someone else's agenda be it Saudis or Iranians or Indians will not help Pakistan but hurt the country. Don't go offensive on Iran or GCC as it will destroy your relationships with them and good relationships with all countries is what we need. Defend both Saudis and Iran that will help the diplomacy of your country. If you need an enemy you already have one. Don't make new ones for your country cause the enemy you already have is 7 times bigger than you. Please understand this brother. The previous thread and this thread both are UI for others. Mods should lock any such attempts. This thread should not be allowed at all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245657765311176706
Virus has no religion it will effect all gatherings be it zahirins tablighi jammat or kitty parties or marriage ceremonies. Even funerals. So blame gatherings not sects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

S.Y.A said:


> in response to iran sponsored uprisings in gb and quetta in the 80s. or have you forgotten about those acts of terrorism? burning of masjids and markets by terrorist/takfiri processions are also acts of terrorism.


You're justifying the massacres of Pakistani Hazara civilians NOW by referencing an uprising in GB and Quetta in the 80's?

What does any of that have to do with the fact that there is more outrage towards Iran instead of domestic terrorist and sectarian hate groups like the ASWJ/SSP/LeJ/JuA or any domestic Shia groups that were involved in the tit for tat sectarian killings in Pakistan? The latter are a much bigger threat to Pakistan and need to be handled first.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Then address it...No one will argue on this.
> 
> But difference would be that when going after Lej....no one will shout discrimination song from Sunnis
> 
> However, going after Zanibiyoun, discrimination /victim card may get played


Addressing the Zainbiyoun recruitment was discussed a few weeks ago on multiple threads, and most of the members arguing with you now had agreed that these posed a problem to Pakistan, especially in terms of recruited fighters returning to Pakistan after seeing conflict in other countries. The government needs to set up similar rehabilitation centers for them as they did for the TTP to try and help assist them in rejoining normal society. Secondly, the GoP needs to work to root out the organizations recruiting for Iran and take up this issue with Iran.


----------



## S.Y.A

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What does any of that have to do with the fact that there is more outrage towards Iran instead of domestic terrorist and sectarian hate groups like the ASWJ/SSP/LeJ/JuA or any domestic Shia groups that were involved in the tit for tat sectarian killings in Pakistan?


they have been handled, operations have been carried out against them (both sides), many killed and arrested, their networks are in shambles.

Iran and its funded terrorists are the bigger threat now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

S.Y.A said:


> they have been handled, operations have been carried out against them (both sides), many killed and arrested, their networks are in shambles.
> 
> Iran and its funded terrorists are the bigger threat now.




Which Shia terrorist group is currently carrying out terrorist attacks in Pakistan, that is a bigger threat?


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Which Shia terrorist group is currently carrying out terrorist attacks in Pakistan, that is a bigger threat?



I don't know about you but I am happy that this assassination attempt actually failed even though 2 innocents lost their lives

*Religious scholar hurt in attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani succumbs to injuries*

https://www.dawn.com/news/1473673

Could have led to new wave of sectarian violence inside Pakistan since things are pretty much peaceful for past 1 year or more with sectarian violence at its lowest

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> I don't know about you but I am happy that this assassination attempt actually failed even though 2 innocents lost their lives
> 
> *Religious scholar hurt in attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani succumbs to injuries*
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1473673
> 
> Could have led to new wave of sectarian violence inside Pakistan since things are pretty much peaceful for past 1 year or more with sectarian violence at its lowest


What does the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani have to do with Shia sectarian organizations? As far as I know he doesn't have any connections to the ASWJ/SSP/LeJ.


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What does the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani have to do with Shia sectarian organizations? As far as I know he doesn't have any connections to the ASWJ/SSP/LeJ.



That is the thing

Despite not having any link to LeJ/SSP he was attacked by militants who were sponsored by Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> That is the thing
> 
> Despite not having any link to LeJ/SSP he was attacked by militants who were sponsored by Iran


Why was he attacked by militants linked to Iran and what are you basing the allegation against Iran on?

Is he the same cleric who refused to declare Shia Kaafir or was that another Mufti Usmani?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What does the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani have to do with Shia sectarian organizations?


He is the most admired scholar of Deoband School of Thought



AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Which Shia terrorist group is currently carrying out terrorist attacks in Pakistan, that is a bigger threat?


My Jama Mosque Dar ul Khair's Mufti Usman along with his students were martyred my SMP backed by Iran. You should know how much hatred it created afterwards regarding Shias. Unfortunately these Organizations are causing hatred among Pakistani Sects.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/archive/print/635588-jui-s-leader,-two-associates-killed-in-karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Why was he attacked by militants linked to Iran and what are you basing the allegation against Iran on?



As for why was he attacked you can ask Iran

As for my allegation. Here is the proof





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=260427111392400





https://www.siasat.pk/forums/thread...-translator-to-iranian-consul-general.684190/



> If law-enforcement’s radar was already up, it was the attempt on Mufti Taqi Usmani that sent alarm bells ringing. A month later, on May 6, DIG Aamir Farooqui held a press conference to declare the arrests of five men in connection with the spate of sectarian attacks. Their names were given as Matloob Moosavi, Syed Muhtashim, Imran Haider Zaidi, Waqar Raza and Muhammad Abbas. According to the DIG, the additional information was that they were believed to be involved in “anti-state activities” and had links with a “neighbouring country”. These five names had all been on the list of missing persons.





> Law-enforcement is, however, of the opinion that the sectarian attacks were the work of a group in Karachi that was trained and funded by a “neighbouring country”. No official or person engaged in negotiations with them named the country *because this could be perceived as a diplomatic disaster.*



https://www.samaa.tv/latest-news/20...he-neighbouring-country-that-cannot-be-named/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> He is the most admired scholar of Deoband School of Thought
> 
> 
> My Jama Mosque Dar ul Khair's Mufti Usman along with his students were martyred my SMP backed by Iran. You should know how much hatred it created afterwards regarding Shias. Unfortunately these Organizations are causing hatred among Pakistani Sects.
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/archive/print/635588-jui-s-leader,-two-associates-killed-in-karachi


Sectarian attacks have been carried out by both sides, the hatred being created is also on both sides, which is why I argued that the domestic terrorist/hate-mongering groups are the biggest threat to Pakistan.



Areesh said:


> As for why was he attacked you can ask Iran
> 
> As for my allegation. Here is the proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=260427111392400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.siasat.pk/forums/thread...-translator-to-iranian-consul-general.684190/
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/latest-news/20...he-neighbouring-country-that-cannot-be-named/


If that is accurate then good job by law enforcement, as I said before, the biggest threat to Pakistan is from domestic sectarian terrorist organizations, both Shia & Sunni, and should be tackled first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.Y.A

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Which Shia terrorist group is currently carrying out terrorist attacks in Pakistan, that is a bigger threat?


for someone who claims to be agnostic, you sure do lean a lot towards certain religious sects. 

anyways, you are clearly blinded by your sectarian bias, and are completely missing the point: Iran. Iran sponsored terrorists will be returning in the garb of zaireen, and will try to repeat whatever iran did in the 80s. iran supported terrorists already tried to kill Mufti Taqi Usmani. Iran provided passage to the likes of uzair baloch and kulbhushan. hence iran, its supporters and those financed by it are a clear danger, and pakistan may end up like syria, iraq or yemen if irani influence isnt countered.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> If that is accurate then good job by law enforcement, as I said before, the biggest threat to Pakistan is from domestic sectarian terrorist organizations, both Shia & Sunni, and should be tackled first.



I never denied that there is threat from sectarian groups of both sides

But I question the role of Iran here. Why target a cleric who isn't involved in hate speech or attacks against your sect? Why put your sect in danger with such activities if you actually care about shias of Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

S.Y.A said:


> for someone who claims to be agnostic, you sure do lean a lot towards certain religious sects.
> 
> anyways, you are clearly blinded by your sectarian bias, and are completely missing the point: Iran. Iran sponsored terrorists will be returning in the garb of zaireen, and will try to repeat whatever iran did in the 80s. iran supported terrorists already tried to kill Mufti Taqi Usmani. Iran provided passage to the likes of uzair baloch and kulbhushan. hence iran, its supporters and those financed by it are a clear danger, and pakistan may end up like syria, iraq or yemen if irani influence isnt countered.


If by 'leaning towards a certain sect' you mean that I refuse to let ANY particular community be targeted with derogatory generalizations, abuse and accusations, then you are absolutely correct.

The problem with people like you is that defending against bigotry, stereotyping and derogatory generalizations against a community that is different from your own is taken as 'blinded by sectarian bias', whereas in the rest of the civilized world such an approach would be considered, well, civilized, objective and unbiased.

Have I attacked ALL Sunnis? Since when is arguing against derogatory generalizations or attacks on an entire community considered 'bias', except for sectarian extremists themselves who simply cannot tolerate any kind of equal or respectful treatment for other sects?



Areesh said:


> I never denied that there is threat from sectarian groups of both sides
> 
> But I question the role of Iran here. Why target a cleric who isn't involved in hate speech or attacks against your sect? Why put your sect in danger with such activities if you actually care about shias of Pakistan?


OK, I don't know why you and others keep ignoring the fact that I have repeatedly criticized Iran's conduct and DO NOT consider them well wishers of Pakistan.

Do not conflate disagreement on certain opinions towards Iran (such as the current debate) with support for Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

@Areesh and @AgNoStiC MuSliM brothers will you please leave these issues now. There is a long history of violence from both sides Iran and GCC sponcered in Pakistan but those days are long gone let's not even bring their memories back. Plz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> As for why was he attacked you can ask Iran
> 
> As for my allegation. Here is the proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=260427111392400



That news clip about Mehdi Musavi's arrest is from 2016.. Taqi Usmani was attacked in 2019 ... And this fb post has been shared 15k times!!! 

@AgNoStiC MuSliM .. is qaum ko maslak k nam pe bewqoof banana kis qadr asan hai


----------



## BHarwana

I will give you both a very simple example. Yemen Syria Libya both Iran and GCC are involved there is supporting different groups none of them is clean let's not make a mess in our own house because of them. If they can do it there they are well capable of doing it here. The reality is we also need both Iran and GCC so let's work on pushing Indian influence out to those countries instead of trying to restrict our selves out of those countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

Samurai_assassin said:


> I know some members some of the best people I've met.



Well it's not the same experience every one has with them.. Especially those who have had experienced extremism and terror attacks affiliated to them


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> That news clip about Mehdi Musavi's arrest is from 2016.. Taqi Usmani was attacked in 2019 ... And this fb post has been shared 15k times!!!
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM .. is qaum ko maslak k nam pe bewqoof banana kis qadr asan hai



Bro read the Samaa news report too

Let me post it again for you



> If law-enforcement’s radar was already up, it was the attempt on Mufti Taqi Usmani that sent alarm bells ringing. A month later, on May 6, DIG Aamir Farooqui held a press conference to declare the arrests of five men in connection with the spate of sectarian attacks. Their names were given as *Matloob Moosavi*, Syed Muhtashim, Imran Haider Zaidi, Waqar Raza and Muhammad Abbas. According to the DIG, the additional information was that they were believed to be involved in “anti-state activities” and had links with a “neighbouring country”. These five names had all been on the list of missing persons.



https://www.samaa.tv/latest-news/20...he-neighbouring-country-that-cannot-be-named/

Apparently two different musavis were working for Iran

1 was in 2016. And other was declared in 2019 as shown in Samaa news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Bro read the Samaa news report too
> 
> Let me post it again for you
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/latest-news/20...he-neighbouring-country-that-cannot-be-named/
> 
> Apparently two different musavis were working for Iran
> 
> 1 was in 2016. And other was declared in 2019 as shown in Samaa news



So, you admit that first 'proof' was fake.
As for the second 'proof' you provided:

(From the link you yourself posted)



> Shia clerics rejected the DIG’s claims on May 6 and said that they believed *he had implicated the five men after representatives of the Shia missing person families had refused to end the sit-in* (that started in April 28) at an initial stage of talks. Hasan Zafar Naqvi, a powerful Shia cleric in Karachi, sees *a “foreign hand” behind what he said was a ‘crackdown’ on the community. *



So, far from 'proof', these are just unsubstantiated allegations and counter-allegations.


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> So, you admit that first 'proof' was fake.



My first proof was not involved in attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani however it was involved in target killings by support of Iran



> So, far from 'proof', these are just allegations and counter-allegations.



Lol

So statements of DIG etc aren't enough but some random Shia clerics because they believe that thees guys are innocent

I think before managing menace of sectarianism you should ensure that you are not a sectarian yourself

@AgNoStiC MuSliM

Is this how you are trying to fight sectarianism by shutting eyes to reports by Pakistani LEAs about involvement of Iran in sectarianism inside Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> My first proof was not involved in attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani however it was involved in target killings by support of Iran
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> So statements of DIG etc aren't enough but some random Shia clerics because they believe that thees guys are innocent
> 
> I think before managing menace of sectarianism you should ensure that you are not a sectarian yourself
> 
> @AgNoStiC MuSliM
> 
> Is this how you are trying to fight sectarianism by shutting eyes to reports by Pakistani LEAs about involvement of Iran in sectarianism inside Pakistan?



The 'caption' in your first proof is there for everyone to see...

And I am sorry to burst your bubble mate .. Police statements aren't enough... You seem to be clueless about what "Proof" actually means.. The allegations/claims made by Police in May were later contradicted by the CTD in Oct:




> The CTD official conceded that the gang behind the deadly attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani had so far not been arrested.
> 
> He said that the attack on the religious scholar was partly motivated by sectarian considerations.
> 
> He said that the same group which had attacked banned Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat (ASWJ) chief Aurangzeb Farooqi in Korangi in 2013 had carried out the attack on Taqi Usmani in Gulshan.
> 
> “That group still remains untraceable,” he said.


https://www.dawn.com/news/1510850


Edit: Also, the DIG had said that the 5 men were involved in 'sectarian attacks' but he didn't specifically mention the attack on Taqi Usmani ... Correct me if I am wrong

@Areesh


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> The 'caption' in your first proof is there for everyone to see...



And Iran involvement in that case is also for everyone to see



> The allegations/claims made by Police in May were later contradicted by the CTD in Oct



But CTD confirmed that in both cases same group was involved and in both motive was "sectarian"



> Edit: Also, the DIG had said that the 5 men were involved in 'sectarian attacks' but he didn't specifically mention the attack on Taqi Usmani ... Correct me if I am wrong



All 5 were arrested during Police investigation after attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani

In fact police never knew about this group until attack on Mufti sahab

Sou you can shut your eyes but not all of us. We understand your situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Areesh said:


> Is this how you are trying to fight sectarianism by shutting eyes to reports by Pakistani LEAs about involvement of Iran in sectarianism inside Pakistan?


What exactly is wrong with questioning the veracity of sources provided? How does questioning sources make one a sectarian?

@M. Sarmad raised questions about the sources you posted, you responded ... this is how discussions and debates are supposed to occur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> And Iran involvement in that case is also for everyone to see
> 
> 
> 
> But CTD confirmed that in both cases same group was involved and in both motive was "sectarian"
> 
> 
> 
> All 5 were arrested during Police investigation after attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani
> 
> In fact police never knew about this group until attack on Mufti sahab
> 
> Sou you can shut your eyes but not all of us. We understand your situation.



Bro, YOU claimed that Iran was involved in the attack on Taqi Usmani. 
You provided two links as a 'proof'

I only questioned/analyzed the authenticity of those proofs.
Turns out that they do not prove what you claim they do. 

I am not the one 'shutting' my eyes here ... You are an excellent poster.. I admire your patriotism ... You should not let your religious/sectarian affiliations/bias cloud your judgement


----------



## Areesh

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> What exactly is wrong with questioning the veracity of sources provided? How does questioning sources make one a sectarian?
> 
> @M. Sarmad raised questions about the sources you posted, you responded ... this is how discussions and debates are supposed to occur.



Nothing wrong in questioning them when it is done for all cases

Now change the whole scenario. Instead of Iran what if it was some Sunni naming guys and Daesh or TTP

Would we be questioning DIG Sindh in similar manner? 

I think we all know the answer



M. Sarmad said:


> Bro, YOU claimed that Iran was involved in the attack on Taqi Usmani.
> You provided two links as a 'proof'
> 
> I only questioned/analyzed the authenticity of those proofs.
> Turns out that they do not prove what you claim they do.
> 
> I am not the one 'shutting' my eyes here ... You are an excellent poster.. I admire your patriotism ... You should not let your religious/sectarian affiliations/bias cloud your judgement



I am not letting anything cloud my judgement

Iran's involvement in Mufti Taqi Usmani is very much a reality

The 5 group member that was arrested by police wasn't even under Police microscope till attack on Mufti Taqi happened

Second proof definitely has everything to do with Mufti Taqi case. I cant shut my eyes to it. Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> Nothing wrong in questioning them when it is done for all cases
> 
> Now change the whole scenario. Instead of Iran what if it was some Sunni naming guys and Daesh or TTP
> 
> Would we be questioning DIG Sindh in similar manner?
> 
> I think we all know the answer



Yes, if a statement by Police is later contradicted by the Counter Terrorism Department, no one would take the police statement as the gospel truth..

But in this case, even the DIG didn't say that those arrested (or Iran) were involved in the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani.. You assumed it on your own



Areesh said:


> Iran's involvement in Mufti Taqi Usmani is very much a reality



That may or may not be true ..
We, however, have no evidence/proof linking Iran to the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani. Just some unsubstantiated allegations


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Yes, if a statement by Police is later contradicted by the Counter Terrorism Department, no one would take the police statement as the gospel truth..
> 
> But in this case, even the DIG didn't say that those arrested (or Iran) were involved in the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani.. You assumed it on your own
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be true ..
> We, however, have no evidence/proof linking Iran to the attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani. Just some unsubstantiated allegations



The report is clear that group was arrested in result of investigation done after attack on Mufti Taqi. Now there can be two groups working on it or this was just the support group

But the fact is that these guys were arrested after attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani and weren't in police knowledge before

You can twist it as much as you want to which is pretty unfortunate to say the least considering you are a reasonable member whose knowledge on various even I admire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Areesh said:


> The report is clear that group was arrested in result of investigation done after attack on Mufti Taqi. Now there can be two groups working on it or this was just the support group
> 
> But the fact is that these guys were arrested after attack on Mufti Taqi Usmani and weren't in police knowledge before
> 
> You can twist it as much as you want to which is pretty unfortunate to say the least



Bhai, I am not the one twisting facts here...

At the end of that press conference, the DIG was asked about the attack on Taqi Usmani ... He replied that_ "investigations were still underway and they had nothing concrete to share_ .." (12:03 onwards):


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

AgNoStiC MuSliM said:


> Secondly, the GoP needs to work to root out the organizations recruiting for Iran and take up this issue with Iran.



Should be done on war footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

M. Sarmad said:


> Bhai, I am not the one twisting facts here...
> 
> At the end of that press conference, the DIG was asked about the attack on Taqi Usmani ... He replied that_ "investigations were still underway and they had nothing concrete to share_ .." (12:03 onwards):



I don't like repeating myself

Just because police failed to arrest the group (which is pretty unfortunate and is a security risk) doesn't deny that Iranian sponsored groups have been involved in sectarian target killing in Karachi and this attack on Mufti taqi led to arrest of one such group

At least it is confirmed that motive behind Mufti Taqi was sectarian and same groups was involved that was involved in attack of SSP leader and biggest suspect obviously in both attacks is Iranian sponsored militants

As I said. Can't shut down my eyes and be selective in condemning terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

I think at this point we should end the discussion.

To summarize:

1. No community should be targeted as a whole or have derogatory generalizations made about it
2. COVID-19 has spread throughout the world because of multiple reasons, many unique to each country that has been impacted.
3. There is no evidence of a 'Shia lobby' or 'Shia members of the PTI' influencing the release of quarantined pilgrims
4. Iran did not coordinate with Pakistan properly in terms of the return of religious pilgrims which left the GoP in a tough position given that the main border crossing points with Iran are in remote, desolate locations in Balochistan that lack facilities even during normal times, let alone to cater a sudden influx of travelers that need to be quarantined. The only solutions to this issue are:

Additional facilities on border crossings since there will always be large numbers of travelers going to Iran and Afghanistan for various reasons
A plan to develop and rapidly deploy mobile quarantine facilities (modified containers, train bogeys etc) for a similar situation in the future
Engagement between the GoP & Iranian Government (and the GCC and other countries with large numbers of Pakistani tourists and travelers) to develop plans and SOP's to better deal with a similar situation going forward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

